# Fallout 3



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

Vault-Tec engineers have worked around the clock on an interactive reproduction of Wasteland life for you to enjoy from the comfort of your own vault. Included is an expansive world, unique combat, shockingly realistic visuals, tons of player choice, and an incredible cast of dynamic characters. Every minute is a fight for survival against the terrors of the outside world – radiation, Super Mutants, and hostile mutated creatures. From Vault-Tec, America’s First Choice in Post Nuclear Simulation.

My view after playing 1hr. --> AMAZING !

-Minimum System Requirements:
* Windows XP/Vista
* 1GB System RAM (XP)/ 2GB System RAM (Vista)
* 2.4 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor
* Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 256MB RAM (NVIDIA 6800 or better/ATI X850 or better)

-Recommended System Requirements:
* Intel Core 2 Duo processor
* 2 GB System RAM
* Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 512MB RAM

-Supported Video Card Chipsets:
ATI HD 4800 series
ATI HD 4600 series
ATI HD 3800 series
ATI HD 3600 series
ATI HD 3400 series
ATI HD 2900 series
ATI HD 2600 series
ATI HD 2400 series
ATI X1900 series
ATI X1800 series
ATI X1600 series
ATI X1300 series
ATI X850 series

NVIDIA GeForce 200 series
NVIDIA Geforce 9800 series
NVIDIA Geforce 9600 series
NVIDIA Geforce 8800 series
NVIDIA Geforce 8600 series
NVIDIA Geforce 8500 series
NVIDIA Geforce 8400 series
NVIDIA Geforce 7900 series
NVIDIA Geforce 7800 series
NVIDIA Geforce 7600 series
NVIDIA Geforce 7300 series
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series

Runs on Ultra, no AA, 8xAF with 1440x900 with constant 60FPS so that means the game is well optimised unlike Crytek sh1t which dosent run fine even on Tri-Sli rigs .

Some screenies :-

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/53ec535d65bb1f9811e9dc0d16ba860dbb7c165e.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/dae0603b9a8a47093a609c06b16d8d6ed7102437.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/3069ce85f6b5174815d609780190746d978976d8.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/5f6d8df8b978bceb5ecfa05e53e0e3e801e29956.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/b3812cf009b9edfb096050f310bf22c0dfe38d96.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/aaa25777cfaea66b946180eee0b60432ff4952b0.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/e40f4742e91826272287044de9853bda6cc7b5ba.jpg

High-Res. screens on demand.


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

nice screenies Kpower. but still *ye dil maang more * ......


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Nice screenies 
by the way hows the gameplay


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^Played Oblivion ? Very similar to it except the V.A.T.S system which is just amazing ! In V.A.T.S the game pauses and you can target individual body parts of enemies. Makes it a little easy but its fun to watch limbs fly away .

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/9f89187d4777b1bdd98424056965de4e4838e751.jpg

^^LOL... I love Children of Bodom but Children of Atom ? 

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/34f1ef1181c967285bd9ddbb85b0ec1d29448a67.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^
the game looks awesome


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

lol...fancy


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^

WARNiNG :- more gory screenies coming up !


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^
could you tell me how XFire record all the game stat data SP and MP


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^Dunno but u can try posting on XFire forums


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

I am still in the vault but FO3 blows FC2 away already.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^Exactly. And after having played Oblivion 100+ hours, I knew FO3 was going to be a treat. Bethesda is one of the best companies out there. They are not biased towards console and they arent lazy to directly port games without changes. All Bethesda games are released on PC and Consoles at the same time. 

[*goes out to find a retail copy of FO3]


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

I think I've to use Steam service for the retail version otherwise this ain't gonna release in India. 

By the way, I've few questions.
1) how does VATS is activated? Key-press is needed or it's automatically activated once player is near to one or more enemy. 

I remember in D&D-based RPG games (baldur's gate & never winter nights), I can auto-pause game to issue my team-member and protagonist some orders as soon as one/more enemy is seen in the map - no need to key-press.

2. The camera seems in OTS mode. Is it the only camera view or FO3 has other views also? The Witcher provides 3 camera modes for example.

3. Since it's a vast world - how can protagonist go from one place to other? Vehicles? Portals? or walking?

Post more screens.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



arijit_2404 said:


> I think I've to use Steam service for the retail version otherwise this ain't gonna release in India.
> 
> By the way, I've few questions.
> 1) how does VATS is activated? Key-press is needed or it's automatically activated once player is near to one or more enemy.
> ...



1. By pressing a button (V by default) not automatically

2. FO3 has basically 'infinite' camera modes. But basically, press F to toggle between TP to FP. FP is much better. TP was just for the screenie. But while in TP, you can scroll your mouse wheel to zoom in and zoom out !

3. First by walking and after you discover the place once (basically just see it), you fast travel by clicking in on your map. There should be vehicles but I havent encountered any yet.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 3, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

i am still in the first phase.this game rocks certainly it looks stunning on my pc.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/9e2470b88856b09085309f90675c1cf87741eba5.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/3a58c0d292409f7929349a26edb49bf06ba05a6a.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/ee35e265e95977397c3336d63c841ea9d800aea7.jpg


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 3, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

V.A.T.S system is somewhat like Mass Effect in which u can pause the game and command your teammate to target particular enemy.

BTW ... Game is good.
Not very good for me as I am not a big RPG fan.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 3, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



amrawtanshx said:


> V.A.T.S system is somewhat like Mass Effect in which u can pause the game and command your teammate to target particular enemy.
> 
> BTW ... Game is good.
> Not very good for me as I am not a big RPG fan.



Pausing the game & issuing attack order to particular enemy is the key characteristic of RPG games. I've seen this in almost all the games I've played except 'the witcher'.


*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sh/type/0/arijit2404.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

In Witcher, you were able to pause and select the mode or something.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 3, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Thats true.
But it is not same as in NWN or baldur's gate series.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/51d96a3783e073f8db801710b40f24e2bc85256d.jpg

@Those who are playing FO3 :-

Please post your character's name and if possible, an image of him/her .

Mine :-
name is 'The BrutalButcher'  Will post a pic later.

heres the pic. Kinda blurry, dunnno why 

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/40ba1e8c5752a0bf22ac76fa9df10e12725480e5.jpg


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

hi guys.. i m running a problem while starting the game.. when i start the game an error pops up saying-
" this application has failed to start because xlive.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem."

i dont know what to do i've even disabled UAC as i m using Vista 32bit Ultimate. please help.. thanks..


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Still not fully started this game.Haven't yet completed Farcry 2 as i don't get enough time to play.Also got my hands on 007 QOS and as like the previous installment i liked it in the 1st look i got of it.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



Ei8t said:


> hi guys.. i m running a problem while starting the game.. when i start the game an error pops up saying-
> " this application has failed to start because xlive.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem."
> 
> i dont know what to do i've even disabled UAC as i m using Vista 32bit Ultimate. please help.. thanks..




I think you need to install Microsoft Game for Windows Live software. This was required for Gears of War too!

Detail: *www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US/Live/Pages/AboutLive.aspx

use google for download link.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

come on, post your characters and stuff. BTW, howz mine ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

it's not clear. I mean a hi-res frontal and profile view.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^I'll snap another 2morrow.

a 1024x768 pic of my character as T159 requested. If you want a full 1440x900 pic then tell me, I will get that too !! And ya, others post too. Come on, Harvik, ancientrites, etc

*img391.imageshack.us/img391/483/fallout3200811051600413xb5.jpg

lolz Metal .... I upped the edited version by mistake .

Here you go :- 

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/8501/99501659mp3.jpg

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/9655/39642041rh5.jpg

*img48.imageshack.us/img48/2998/55046727ye1.jpg

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/8400/10697933hk0.jpg

*img123.imageshack.us/img123/2108/73508190gj0.jpg

*img123.imageshack.us/img123/6466/63629341xe6.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/8181/18064415ra2.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/3409/46072198gx3.jpg

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/2712/18355278xs2.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



arijit_2404 said:


> I think you need to install Microsoft Game for Windows Live software. This was required for Gears of War too!
> 
> Detail: *www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US/Live/Pages/AboutLive.aspx
> 
> use google for download link.



thanks.. i already got that file and installed it... fallout 3 is now running.. but the problem is if i see the first initial cutscene the game crashes. but if i skip the cutscene then the game runs fine. and when i exit the game via the menu and finally when the desktop appears it shows an error that "fallout3.exe not working".... dont know what to do.. thanks...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^You got the game working na ? Thats enuff. The initial cutscene is just a kind of trailer so you are not missing anything. And about the exit problem, why care about it .


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

lol...missing metaaaaaaaal look though


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^Wot ?


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



KPower Mania said:


> ^^You got the game working na ? Thats enuff. The initial cutscene is just a kind of trailer so you are not missing anything. And about the exit problem, why care about it .



ya man.. but the thing i m worried abt is that i wont be able to view any cutscene later in the game. and the exit problem is still bugging me that the game might crash at any point...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^There are no cutscenes. The game just flows along. Like FC2, Assassins Creed, etc. No cutscenes like Crysis and COD4 .


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

here you go kpowermaniac but i dont know how to show the face.i kept circling the mouse for face.
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/untitled.jpg


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

OK Dude, now tell me about this Pip-Boy 3000 in details. That means number of menus, info shown by each and all the usual stuff. BTW ain't gonna play it anytime soon.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

About the Pip Boy :-

After you get 10yrs old in Vault 101, you get a Pip Boy. A Pip Boy is like a personal assistant. It has 3 tabs like Status, Items and Data. Status tab is CS (common sense ). It holds info about your Level and the number of skill you have. Also shows the condition of all your limbs in the form of a diagram so that you know which is in bad condition. Also shows stats like Number of Quests Completed, etc. Items is also CS. It shows what all items (Weapons, Apparel, Aid, Misc) you are carrying and their condition. You can click to equip if possible. The last is Data which holds info like Local Map, World Map, Notes and info about active quests.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^
were you able to play the game on your x3100 and how good


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Come on guys this is fallout thread


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^+1


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

hi guys... i m having another problem... sorry but i dont know why these errors never leave me.. actually today when i started my pc there was no desktop just the opened my documents folder i couldn't see the desktop nor the start menu. but the games were running properly. now seeing that problem i installed vista once again. now i can see the desktop and all other things. as i've formatted the c drive so i installed the games again. and when i now start the game fallout 3 an error pops up and says-
"this application has failed to start because d3dx9_38.dll was not found. re-installing the application may fix this problem". i m clueless abt it. even assassins creed is also not running. same problem but the error is d3dx9_36.dll. these errors bugs me all the time..  can someone help... thanks...


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

install directX redistributable update


----------



## skippednote (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Try to reinstall the latest version of direct x


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

thanks but.. how come this error came now.. it didnt came previously and i hav dx10 so from where do i download it again..


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

ya sure but from where do i download it.. should i write directx 10 redistributable download in google? i've tried it but not getting it.. it shows some dx10 for xp...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

goto www.dll-files.com and download that .dll and put in the folder where the game's .exe and other .dll files are there .


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



Ei8t said:


> ya sure but from where do i download it.. should i write directx 10 redistributable download in google? i've tried it but not getting it.. it shows some dx10 for xp...


*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...C3-4676-481A-BFAA-5C15D1D7199D&displaylang=en


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

You can also try www.filehippo.com for such stuff.


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

thanks guys... i m now downloading the files from dll-files.com. but tell me one thing i hav dx10 so why this dx3d9 error comes.. is it that the pc is not detecting dx10??  thanks...


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

For dx3d9 DLL error, get and install Re-Dist package of DX9. 
Not the basic DX9 package supplied in game DVDs (few games provide this package though).


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

i've done that.. when i ran that dx redist package it asks the folder to extract the files. i selected system32 folder and ran it. it extracted the files and when i tried running the games.. the same error pops up... i dont know that to do... please help


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Did you try to reinstall the  game


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



bassam904 said:


> Did you try to reinstall the  game



ya i've tried it.. now even i installed the stock ati drivers and i m now installing assassins creed... i m not able to understand why this is happening till now nothing happened suddenly this error is coming even i reinstalled vista..


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

hey dude thanks...  assassins creed is now running.. m now installing fallout3.. hope it runs as well...... tell me one thing fallout 3 hasnt been launched in India.. so where do u guys got it?? from steam?? or from torrents?


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

ya i kinda knew it.. but i thought this forum didnt support piracy...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^
which os is in the screenies


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

ya.. those icons looks cool...

now finally fallout3 is running... thanks..


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^
congo


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Which linux....   And do you use it for browsing as well


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



T159 said:


> But don't talk about it openly, some mod may come after you.



thanks for the warning...


----------



## shantanu (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

too much offtopic guys.. do you want it locked ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^No... plz.

Guys stay on topic. I dont mind if you go off-topic but the mods have a problem with it .


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/3224/76715281vg3.jpg

*img126.imageshack.us/img126/1377/43448748co6.jpg

*img61.imageshack.us/img61/8938/72599592jm6.jpg

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/9347/fallout3200811072342093ri9.jpg

^^


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

chocolate gore


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^LOL .... it looks so.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

My first Fallout 3 screeny 
*img224.imageshack.us/img224/7672/firstonelg3.th.jpg*img224.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
BTW I'm still not clear about its Gameplay, its a bit Weird  Anyhoo its only been an hour playing it need lot to learn in it.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Nice one


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



Plasma_Snake said:


> My first Fallout 3 screeny
> *img224.imageshack.us/img224/7672/firstonelg3.th.jpg*img224.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
> BTW I'm still not clear about its Gameplay, its a bit Weird  Anyhoo its only been an hour playing it need lot to learn in it.



Yup, nicely done. If you need any tips, stop by and post here. .


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

errr.....i revived this thread
but looks like i'm the only one playing this game...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 22, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

lol, what did you expect? its an old game now. But still one of the best.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

yup its the old game
it was foolish of me that  i didnt play this game even after some serious recommendations
so i'm playing this game after completing New Vegas....tchch....

btw...super  mutants are easy to kill in this game in comparison to NV

and this awesome game has so less replies
it should have at least 101 replies


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 22, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

For super mutants I always used shotguns to their face.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

currently i'm on a mission to rescue some hostages in super mutant camp/city
the name of mission is "big trouble" i guess
and i'm just level 4
i already killed 3-4 super mutants but super mutant brute is a bit difficult(the one with armor and minigun)

and i only have these guns
-->10mm pistol, .36 pistol/revolver, assault rifle, hunting rifle, laser pistol...and some weak melee weapons
i'm wondering now whether i should go for some other missions


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^ Well bro I think you should do the side missions first and after that you should go for main mission because once main mission is over then you won't be doing side mission.
About your mission its "Big Trouble in Big town" and yes you have to rescue some hostages and then you have to secure the village from mutant attack and at that low level its a pain in the ass. I was I guess at level 15+ at this mission so it was easy for me with all those great guns and stuff.


About the suggestion
You should complete "Wasteland survival guide" first as its helps you explore the wasteland once and also gives you a awesome perk and some clothes and other things depending on your decisions.

Wait for 1 day and I'll give you a brief about this game if you like without spoiling your game.

P.S - Piyush give me your email ID I'll send you two image files of maps.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

hey...you mean i wont be able to do some side missions after completing particular main missions?
thats bad....
ok give me a brief idea but without spoiling
i need some good guns indeed


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 22, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^If you want good guns, you will have to hunt them down. For this there is no choice but to view the fallout wiki or find the guns yourself.

And as for side missions, just make sure that megaton is unharmed. But some-side missions you might not want to do, because they will harm your karma. So, decide things accordingly. And make sure you always increase your speech when you level up. Its a thing that will help you with every mission.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

those skill challenges are weird as compared to those in New Vegas
in this game it shows % probable success, so its difficult to understand
speech 44%/32%/etc.....

whereas in NV it was a solid number that we have to look for like speech required 45/55/etc....

btw got my first sniper from area landmine area


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Well, i too am playing this one. but its my second playthrough, didn't completed it the first time.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

reached lvl 6
and i wonder that am i the only one getting good guns so soon or it is normal?

i'm at lvl 6 and already possess these guns
minigun
missile launcer
assault rifle
combat shotgun
scoped magnum
hunting rifle
10mm submachine gun
power fist.....along with other boring guns


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



Piyush said:


> those skill challenges are weird as compared to those in New Vegas
> in this game it shows % probable success, so its difficult to understand
> speech 44%/32%/etc.....
> 
> ...



Don't tell me you killed him


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

@axes2t2
yes i killed that guy
i think he was going to snipe me down
what ?i shouldnt have?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^he is part of a negative karma side mission. Doesn't matter if you want to have good karma.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^thanks jojo
i thought he was an important character...but it turned out that he's just an impotent character
i think i did the right thing

ok guys
this is for those who are having problems while playing game
(i know most of you have finished the game but still...its helpful if anyone wanna play again without a single crash)

the problem with this game is that it was not fully optimized for quad core support(though there are some instances when people were playing on their quad core machines without any issue ....may be they were using xp/vista)
so these settings are used to limit the game to use 2 cores instead of 4 cores
changes are to be made in Fallout.ini in my documents/fall.../...


```
Open up the fallout.ini file in: My Documents\My Games\Fallout3 
 Find the line: 
bUseThreadedAI=0 
change it to: 
bUseThreadedAI=1 
Add another line after it and insert: 
iNumHWThreads=2 
This will limit the game to 2 cores and prevent the engine bug from causing the game to freeze.
```

and if it still does not help then 

```
bUseThreadedBlood=1
 bUseThreadedMorpher=1
 bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
 bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
 bUseThreadedAI=1
 iNumHavokThreads=3
 bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
 bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
```


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Dude where are you now??? Have you acquired your quarter in Megaton or not???


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

acquired
researched rivet city history


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



Piyush said:


> reached lvl 6
> and i wonder that am i the only one getting good guns so soon or it is normal?
> 
> i'm at lvl 6 and already possess these guns
> ...



thats normal, dude.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

@pyro
ok....in New Vegas...it was a bit difficult to grab powerful weapons so early

btw is there a companion feature in this game too?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> btw is there a companion feature in this game too?


Yes there is but not forever. I mean one mission is with a human companion. If you are a bad guy then getting companion is easy ans available in megaton but if you are a good guy then Dog is best companion and also Flawkes but you'll get him at about end of the game.Hey buddy did you got that sweet dog. Thats the best companion ever. I mean that ******* just don't die no matter what happens and he is awesome. Get him from scrapyard.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Yaa even I got the dog.Protected him witht all I had.

Never got the chance to recruit Jericho.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



Piyush said:


> @pyro
> ok....in New Vegas...it was a bit difficult to grab powerful weapons so early
> 
> btw is there a companion feature in this game too?


ya, as stated already by gameranand. dog is the companion. you're gonna love him.  like torchlight. but he can't sell things on his own 
you can only recruit jericho if you have bad karma.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

I liked Fawkess as the companion most and never had any other companion in F3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				axes2t2 said:
			
		

> Protected him witht all I had.


Are you kidding me?? You protected him?? Come on man he is quite strong Dog I used to rush in fight and then come back and kill them one by one while he was able to distract my enemies. He can survive a Deathclaw man and that tells how strong he is.



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> I liked Fawkess as the companion most and never had any other companion in F3.


You mean you didn't got the Dog??? Man you missed something big in this game.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

ok....looks like the dog is the real hero of this game...
where can i found this faithful partner?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

you will find him in the northeast corner of scrapyard. Go to scrapyard and go slowly to northeast and you'll hear some screaming go near the voice and you'll see that Raiders have killed the Dog's master and then Dog killed the Raiders so then talk to him and recruit him. And please don't ask which dialogue to choose OK.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> Are you kidding me?? You protected him?? Come on man he is quite strong Dog I used to rush in fight and then come back and kill them one by one while he was able to distract my enemies. *He can survive a Deathclaw man* and that tells how strong he is.



My dog wasn't that strong.

I need a video to believe it.Pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				axas2t2 said:
			
		

> My dog wasn't that strong.
> 
> I need a video to believe it.Pretty please with sugar on top.


Search youtube for that because I have completed the game and I am not in mood to install and play again to record a video.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

ok guys
i rescued to men from super mutant city
u safely make them followed me to the required city
now they are asking me to fix some robots so that they can help the citizens from future mutant attacks
but where are the non-working robots?
they all are telling me that" robots are in the junkyard"
but i cant see any
help


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Ok Piyush. Just go through entrance which has a bridge the straight way and then turn right toward the turn where Red's clinic is situated and then go straight again. You should see a Sentry there not a robot and then repair him and he'll go to the entrance of the village. But when the mutants came you must take the fight and protect all the citizens because although sentry is powerful but he is not good enough for 3 or 4 waves of super mutants.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> Search youtube for that because I have completed the game and I am not in mood to install and play again to record a video.



Saw it.

Btw the various vids of creatures at your birthday party are also fun to watch


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> Are you kidding me?? You protected him?? Come on man he is quite strong Dog I used to rush in fight and then come back and kill them one by one while he was able to distract my enemies. He can survive a Deathclaw man and that tells how strong he is.
> 
> 
> You mean you didn't got the Dog??? Man you missed something big in this game.



I got that dog from scrapyard and made it my companion but it died from DC attack - so was playing the game without any companion until I met Fawkess


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^If dog meat dies, just install the Brotherhood Of Steel DLC and you will have another puppy in no time. 

PS: Please protect dogmeat, he is strong but not strong enough to survive by himself.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

i'm at lvl 10
and fallout 3 lvl limit is 20
but by adding BoS DLC , the cap increases to lvl 30....right?
so my question is when should we add dlc?
after completing the game?

........waiting for reply


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^
guys, its Broken Steel DLC. I guess you can install it any time, i know that it alters the ending and elongates the main quest. So, you better install it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> i'm at lvl 10
> and fallout 3 lvl limit is 20
> but by adding BoS DLC , the cap increases to lvl 30....right?
> so my question is when should we add dlc?
> after completing the game?


You can apply install the DLC at any moment of game. This DLC is continuation of story so you'll inly get the chance to play it after completing the game althogh the level Cap is increased as soon as you install this DLC. With other DLC you'll get a radio signal and a mission on your Pip boy to complete but with this one you have to complete the game.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

you mean the missions of DLC will get automatically activates after i complete the storyline of vanilla fallout 3?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^Yes. But don't just install the BoS DLC recklessly. You can do it, but the new mutants that arrive with this DLC are hard to beat, so don't install it until you hit lvl 15 or more.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> Yes. But don't just install the BoS DLC recklessly. You can do it, but the new mutants that arrive with this DLC are hard to beat, so don't install it until you hit lvl 15 or more.


Really?? I installed it before even starting the game and mutants were quite easy. 



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> you mean the missions of DLC will get automatically activates after i complete the storyline of vanilla fallout 3?


Yes but only for BOS. For others you'll get a quest update on your Pip Boy.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

ok guys
in the mission to find details about the android, i was given two choices
1>to follow Mr Zimmer path
2>to lie about android that he is dead
i first tried to do the 1st option, but it was getting frustrating
so i went for the 2nd option and finished the mission

did i lose something?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Yes, you missed a nice Perk. 

You met the doctor how lives hidden under the ship or not ?


----------



## baccilus (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Is this game as good as Borderlands?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

No, its better than Borderlands IMO.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

But Borderlands awesommmeee. Is there co-op in it?

I will buy it if there is ever a steam sale for Fallout like there was for Borderlands. 7-10$ for the whole Fallout 3+DLCs.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> ok guys
> in the mission to find details about the android, i was given two choices
> 1>to follow Mr Zimmer path
> 2>to lie about android that he is dead
> ...


Yes. You lose a damn nice perk and a damn good Plasma Rifle. I was able to get both of them with a neutral Karma. First I told the real android about himself and agreed to kill Dr. for him and he gave me his best plasma rifle. Then I go to Dr. and told him about android and then after getting my perk from him I killed and and got bad then good karma so you can say that with neutral karma you'll get 2 real nice perks.



			
				baccilus said:
			
		

> But Borderlands awesommmeee. Is there co-op in it?
> 
> I will buy it if there is ever a steam sale for Fallout like there was for Borderlands. 7-10$ for the whole Fallout 3+DLCs.


Alright bro let me break it down for you. Borderlands is mainly a shooter game but Fallout 3 is a real RPG. Fallout is way better than Borderlands in most aspects and also it has a pre aiming system known as Vats. So my suggestion is to get this game.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



JojoTheDragon said:


> Yes, you missed a nice Perk.
> 
> You met the doctor how lives hidden under the ship or not ?



what was the description of that perk?
and which doc are you talking about....Zimmer?



gameranand said:


> Yes. You lose a damn nice perk and a damn good Plasma Rifle. I was able to get both of them with a neutral Karma. First I told the real android about himself and agreed to kill Dr. for him and he gave me his best plasma rifle. Then I go to Dr. and told him about android and then after getting my perk from him I killed and and got bad then good karma so you can say that with neutral karma you'll get 2 real nice perks.


was this the only way to obtain plasma rifle?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

You missed the *Wired Reflexes* per which gives you better chance to hit in VATs.

And the doctor which Jojo is talking about is *Pinkerton*.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

yes...i asked many people about Pinkerton..some say a hoax...some legend...some ghost...
what should i do?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

I don't remember who but one of the Rivet city's dweller's gives you his location when asking about Rivet city's history.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 28, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Piyush, zimmer would have told you about Pinkerton if you had used your speech skill.
But finding Pinkerton is another story, I couldn't find him without a youtube walkthrough.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

ah...man...i hate this part....
anyways..the game progress is on hold...kinda busy these days.....will continue on this thread when i start it again...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Finding Dr. is a pain in the ass because you have to go underwater to find him and have to find a opening in the broken ship's another part and then you have to proceed to him but that guy is kinda useful and you can change your complete your entire face with money because he is a plastic surgeon.


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^ Thanks for the info buddy .

Never found that doc no matter how hard I try when I played this game - looks like I've to give this game a second wind - i've around thousand save file - so getting to that point might be easy enough anyway 

BTW, can we get something like Rebreather from fallout new vegas in F3 ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> BTW, can we get something like Rebreather from fallout new vegas in F3


Actually you'll enjoy it more than Vegas because its better don't know why but its better. Better story and a motivation to cure the wasteland and in Vegas you live for yourself.



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> Never found that doc no matter how hard I try when I played this game - looks like I've to give this game a second wind - i've around thousand save file - so getting to that point might be easy enough anyway


Don't worry you'll get frustrated finding him. He's hard to track down I consider myself lucky because someone told me that is is on another part of the ship and I had environmental suit and I applied Rad away and after 15 min underwater I finally found him.

Have you completed Reiley Rangers side quest????


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

how could you survive 15min water diving without a re-breather?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

There are parts in the ship which you can come up to breathe.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> how could you survive 15min water diving without a re-breather?


Who says you have to. You can always come to surface for air and then go back and also there are places in that broken part where you can re breathe and continue.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> Actually you'll enjoy it more than Vegas because its better don't know why but its better. Better story and a motivation to cure the wasteland and in Vegas you live for yourself.



yep, I've mentioned it several times that Fallout 3 is my most favorite cRPG game.



> Don't worry you'll get frustrated finding him. He's hard to track down I consider myself lucky because someone told me that is is on another part of the ship and I had environmental suit and I applied Rad away and after 15 min underwater I finally found him.
> 
> Have you completed Reiley Rangers side quest????



I took the quest but I was not able to complete it - never found a way to reach the top of Statesman hotel - now finding my precious F3 save files o that I don't have to start from the beginning


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Actually you have to go to the top of Our Lady Of Hope Hospital and there is some kind of antenna at second or third level which will take you to the hotel and that'd the only way to reach the hotel then there will be some mutants which you have to kill of course and then you will go to the to but be sure to gear up pretty well because in the last part of the mission you have to save all the rangers from mutant attack and that'd be a hard fight also give some ammo to rangers before going through elevators so that they will help you to survive and of course themselves which if most important. I'll tell you my storey when my net gets back online because typing on phone is poison in ass for me.


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^ Ok buddy thanks for the tips.


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

do you guys really think that the story of this game is better than the new vegas ?
i feel like the NV was better

i reached lvl 10 and just finished the mission in which we came to know about our dad -->dog in an awkward experiment "project purity" i guess.....all those missions cost me negative karma....

now i wanna ask you guys should i continue the story?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 3, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



Piyush said:


> do you guys really think that the story of this game is better than the new vegas ?
> i feel like the NV was better
> 
> i reached lvl 10 and just finished the mission in which we came to know about our dad -->dog in an awkward experiment "project purity" i guess.....all those missions cost me negative karma....
> ...



Same here.Played it three times till you have to go find "dad" in some old place and got bored.

But played New Vegas till the end


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



Piyush said:


> do you guys really think that the story of this game is better than the new vegas ?
> i feel like the NV was better
> 
> i reached lvl 10 and just finished the mission in which we came to know about our dad -->dog in an awkward experiment "project purity" i guess.....all those missions cost me negative karma....
> ...



Just finish the game and you will know why it's better than NV


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> i reached lvl 10 and just finished the mission in which we came to know about our dad -->dog in an awkward experiment "project purity" i guess.....all those missions cost me negative karma....


Oh boy. I didn't got bad Karma in any mission at all till the end.


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> now i wanna ask you guys should i continue the story?


Certainly. Complete and you know. Its the best RPG IMHO.


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

so continuing it right now
the character's dad is gone
reached citadel
Cross is the companion right now


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 5, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

I loved Fallout 3  (although it's nothing compared to Fallout 2 or 1). However, I found the storyline not very inspiring compared to the previous Fallout games. Combat was fun with the perk that gives more gore (shooting a conclave soldier to bits with Abraham Lincoln's rifle gave me thrills or a teddy bear from the Rock-It Launcher ).

Coming to the DLC's , I've only played two. The first one sets you inside a simulation in Alaska and the second one sends you to Pittsburgh. The former I didn't like as it was way too linear, but the latter was well designed and you're forced to make lots of "lesser of the two evils" decisions. It was packed with shades of gray all over.

Damnit, now you guys made me feel like playing it all over again. I'm thinking of starting with a melee char now replacing my old sniper. I saw this video of someone ripping a Deathclaw to bits with his fists o_o . And I might go through all of the DLCs this time.

Oh btw , have you guys noticed this :



Spoiler



You can encounter alien wrecks in fallout 3 (even without the Mothership Zeta DLC) and find alien weapons. Sometimes , you'll even notice what appears to be a green streak of light in the sky that zips in front of you. When this happens, search around a bit in the area and you'll find cells for the alien blaster


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Yeah I know about aliens and their weapon.

In one mission about Reily Rangers.
Somewhere I read that there is some mission in Our Lady of Hope Hospital and the mission is given by some injured lady. So I got out to find that lady and hospital. I initially thought that the lady is in Hospital as she was injured so my common sense came there. I didn't had Net connection those days so I nearly searched the whole damn DC area and finally found that hospital and then I actually wiped out about every mutant in that area and also the surrounding. I mean nearly from DC area and when I found that hospital I got in and killed all the mutants and searched the whole place about 10 times for that lady but didn't found her so filled with sorrow I just wandered a lot in that DC area and got to museum and found that lady who gives us the mission. She told me to gear up pretty well and I did only to find that I had already wiped out most enemies there and only a few are left. The only time I got a real fight was when you have to rescue the rangers from inside building to out. And that was quite easy with my dear mini gun which I got earlier searching the DC area. This mission was kinda funny for me because I had already completed about 70% mission before even getting the mission. Although the rewards were awesome as it gave some kind of device by which I would get 10 or 20 bucks I guess 20 bucks for every location discovered and also the dear Ranger Armour. I must say that Armour was best in that game. I preferred it even over power armors.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^ I've only got power armor in F3 by but as you have said that rangers armor is the best I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> I've only got power armor in F3 by but as you have said that rangers armor is the best I'm looking forward to it.



Yeah its the best
You see you get 39 DR. +1 Luck, +5 AP, +10 small guns.
All of this at just weight of 27 so I would easily say that its the best damn Armour. It gets repaired by power Armour and mercenaries Armour which are plenty in Wasteland. I used to just pick up the power armor, repair it to full and then sell to that girl in Megaton. That was the only role of power armor in my game. Although I did equipped them sometimes where I knew that there would be only power armor just to lower my weight. Otherwise I complete the game with this armor.


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

where can i find this ranger armor?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 6, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^ You will need to finish the Riley Rangers mission, or kill a Riley Ranger.

Fallout wiki is your best friends here.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> where can i find this ranger armor?


You have to go for Reily Rangers side quest fir this armor. This quest can be started by two ways.
1. By Reily (She is in Underworld with Dr. Barrow or Marrow)
2. By Butcher (Just go near Our Lady of Hope Hospital and you'll get a radio signal. Listen and you'll start the quest)

I got this quest from Reily. If you don't have good guns and enough ammunition then this might be hard for you otherwise its easy peasy. If you are a good karma player then save all the rangers for big karma boost after that talk to Reily and she will give you a choice between a minigun or armor(I prefer armor) and if you are bad then just kill all the rangers and get the armor.


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

i just received the GECK device
but according to the story, there is a sudden falsh and next thing i see is i am down and my geck device is about to get snatched away from me

the thing is i'm lying on the floor with that guy in front of me....and nothing is happening the game is in standby mode or something
my player is just looking here and there lying on the floor with those men standing around me

what should i do?


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> i just received the GECK device
> but according to the story, there is a sudden falsh and next thing i see is i am down and my geck device is about to get snatched away from me
> 
> the thing is i'm lying on the floor with that guy in front of me....and nothing is happening the game is in standby mode or something
> ...


Nothing right now. Just wait and then the Enclave President will contact you and then only you'll be able to get control of your character.


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> Nothing right now. Just wait and then the Enclave President will contact you and then only you'll be able to get control of your character.



well....about how many sec/minutes do i have to glare at those ugly soldiers?


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> well....about how many sec/minutes do i have to glare at those ugly soldiers?


Some Minutes I guess.


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> Some Minutes I guess.



you sure?
coz thee same thing happened to me when i was taking the power armor training
that guy was just staring me just like as he was expecting a kiss from me or something


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> you sure?
> coz thee same thing happened to me when i was taking the power armor training
> that guy was just staring me just like as he was expecting a kiss from me or something


Which mission you are currently playing????


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> Which mission you are currently playing????



the mission in which we have to go to vault 87 to find that item G.E.C.K
i found one....that super mutant guy helped me....the name was fawkess i think
but after i got that device..i was on my way to get out of those test labs and suddenly a grenade goes boom.....flash!!!
the next thing i see is i'm lying down with those 2 soldiers and their boss

i waited for around 5 min...still .....i'm down and they are doing nothing...just saying a couple of dialogues after every 1-2 min

man i would really appreciate if you could pass me a save file of yours
one before this incident
and one just after this incident


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 8, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

WTH Did you not befriend Fawkness ?


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> the mission in which we have to go to vault 87 to find that item G.E.C.K
> i found one....that super mutant guy helped me....the name was fawkess i think
> but after i got that device..i was on my way to get out of those test labs and suddenly a grenade goes boom.....flash!!!
> the next thing i see is i'm lying down with those 2 soldiers and their boss
> ...


Just wait for sometime and they will finally take you to some place where you'll wake up and then that guy is good dress(colonel) will have a conversation with you then you'll get a call from the President and finally you'll get the control f the game. Wait for some time. Have some patience. 



			
				JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> WTH Did you not befriend Fawkness ?


You can only make him a fellow member at the end of mission "The American Dream" and Piyush is just about to complete the previous mission just before American Dream. He have to complete American Dream Mission to befriend Flawks.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

ok...i waited for around 10 mins...and still no progress
now what should i do abhishek?

*i would really appreciate if you could pass me a save file of yours or anybody else
one before this incident
and one just after this inciden*t


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> ok...i waited for around 10 mins...and still no progress
> now what should i do abhishek?


I guess something is wrong with your game.



> i would really appreciate if you could pass me a save file of yours or anybody else
> one before this incident
> and one just after this incident


I have uploaded my save games. See the related Thread.
See if that helps. I am not sure about the exact location so you have to see for yourself.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

thanks a ton bro
downloaded and will let you know after i try it out....
and whoa...you had 1k+ save files!!!!


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> thanks a ton bro
> downloaded and will let you know after i try it out....
> and whoa...you had 1k+ save files!!!!


No problemo. And about save files actually I had about 2000 I reduced them by deleting many files. One more thing use 7zip's latest version because I compressed using that.


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> No problemo. And about save files actually I had about 2000 I reduced them by deleting many files. One more thing use 7zip's latest version because I compressed using that.



files are working flawlessly
i'm searching for best save file to continue


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> files are working flawlessly
> i'm searching for best save file to continue


Start from where I complete Reily Ranger quest.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

i was wondering if we can have multiple companions at the same time?
what is the limit?


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> i was wondering if we can have multiple companions at the same time?
> what is the limit?


Dogmeat with anyone else. It means two.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^ so we can't have two human companions in F3 like new vegas ? right ? but when you have fawkes by your side who really cares for any other companions anyway


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> so we can't have two human companions in F3 like new vegas ? right ? but when you have fawkes by your side who really cares for any other companions anyway


No we can't have two human companions although some missions are exceptions like that some Independence mission. Well if you use Dogmeat then you would care about him more than Flawkes. He is damn good. I mean that badass dog can kill a Deathclaw without dying. I think you got the picture of his strength.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 13, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

If dogmeat dies, just install Broken Steel and select the dogmeat perk when leveling up.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> If dogmeat dies, just install Broken Steel and select the dogmeat perk when leveling up.


There are very very rare chances that he would die unless you just won't help him and hide while he is fighting with tons of mutants....That perk was completely useless for me. Actually let aside a couple of perks all perks from Broken Steel DLC were crap.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> No we can't have two human companions although some missions are exceptions like that some Independence mission. Well if you use Dogmeat then you would care about him more than Flawkes. He is damn good. I mean that badass dog can kill a Deathclaw without dying. I think you got the picture of his strength.



Ok - I got the picture 



JojoTheDragon said:


> If dogmeat dies, just install Broken Steel and select the dogmeat perk when leveling up.



^^ Now that's something new - never heard of that Perk.

BTW, are there any Mods available for F3 which will change the game completely - like CS mod for HL


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> Now that's something new - never heard of that Perk.


Didn't played Broken Steel DLC???


			
				topgear said:
			
		

> BTW, are there any Mods available for F3 which will change the game completely - like CS mod for HL


Well there are many. Like some will make female characters in game nude. Some will give you scope for some guns and like that but I love the vanilla version of the game never really liked the modded version of the game. Tries some but didn't like them much. I would suggest to stick to vanilla version and just get all the DLCs.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

^^ Ok - thanks for the mod info but I'm not looking for character or weapon mods - what I want is a total game conversion mod which will add new quests and characters and change the vanilla game completely but probably there is not any total game conversion mod for F3 anyway.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> Ok - thanks for the mod info but I'm not looking for character or weapon mods - what I want is a total game conversion mod which will add new quests and characters and change the vanilla game completely but probably there is not any total game conversion mod for F3 anyway.


The only way to add a new quest is to get the DLCs if you haven't played any of them. There are 5 in total. And no there are no mod which will completely change the game or add any new quest.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



topgear said:


> ^^ Ok - thanks for the mod info but I'm not looking for character or weapon mods - what I want is a total game conversion mod which will add new quests and characters and change the vanilla game completely but probably there is not any total game conversion mod for F3 anyway.


you just reminded me of S.T.A.L.K.E.R mods
they do add a lot of side quests

btw DLC is the only option you have got


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> you just reminded me of S.T.A.L.K.E.R mods
> they do add a lot of side quests


Never played any of em. I like sandbox type games but mainly if they are RPGs. Also I hate that radiation concept in that game as you somewhere in some radiation and your health goes down also there was no weapon modification and repair system at all. Weapon is bad then throw it. Damn I hate that concept.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> Never played any of em. I like sandbox type games but mainly if they are RPGs. Also I hate that radiation concept in that game as you somewhere in some radiation and your health goes down also there was no weapon modification and repair system at all. Weapon is bad then throw it. Damn I hate that concept.



you just missed a really good game bro
its a really good game...


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



gameranand said:


> Never played any of em. I like sandbox type games but mainly if they are RPGs. Also I hate that radiation concept in that game as you somewhere in some radiation and your health goes down also there was no weapon modification and repair system at all. Weapon is bad then throw it. Damn I hate that concept.



Weapon repair and mod is present in Call of Pripyat Clear Sky
.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Will try it then I have the whole damn series in ma PC just tried the first one and then dumped it.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



Piyush said:


> you just reminded me of S.T.A.L.K.E.R mods
> they do add a lot of side quests
> 
> btw DLC is the only option you have got



you got the idea and I've completed all 3 titles.



gameranand said:


> The only way to add a new quest is to get the DLCs if you haven't played any of them. There are 5 in total. And no there are no mod which will completely change the game or add any new quest.



Ok - thanks a lot for the info and I've played and completed all Fallout 3 DLCs


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *



			
				topgear said:
			
		

> Ok - thanks a lot for the info and I've played and completed all Fallout 3 DLCs


Ah got it. So thats the reason why you were searching for quest related mods.
Well if you like RPGs that much you should try DAO then damn good game.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*

Started Fallout 3.

Any tips, came out of Vault 101.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Any tips, came out of Vault 101.


Go to megaton and complete "Power of Atom: Quest ASAP as it will give you your own personal room in megaton where you can come from anywhere to heal for free.

Complete Wasteland Survival giude as it helps you explore the map and gives you nice reward and a perk.

Conserve ammo as its not a plenty in this game.

Explore a lot.

And yes how can I forget get dogmeat as companion ASAP. He is a really helpful to you. In fact it should be on your no. 1 priority.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*



Faun said:


> Started Fallout 3.
> 
> Any tips, came out of Vault 101.



and stay away from Talon Gang members for sometime


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*



Faun said:


> Started Fallout 3.
> 
> Any tips, came out of Vault 101.


Ok, let me barge in.

First when skill tag window comes up bump up your explosive skill to 25 or more, this is the least amount needed, after exiting the vault go to the nearby town Megaton and there you can accept mission from sheriff to disarm the bomb or you can go to the bar and accept the mission from mr. burke to explode the bomb, you can do whichever you like depending on whether you want to have good or bad karma, doing either mission gives you a place to stay.

Next, pick up sidequests from moira if you have chosen to save megaton. 


A few things to remember:

1. Conserve ammo and as soon as possible get the scrounger perk, this will increase the amount of ammo found in crates, also note unlike fallout new vegas there are plenty of ammo found in ammo crates, I played this game like a dozen times and never I had to buy any ammo.

2. Bump up your small guns, repair and lockpick/science skill fast as much as possible.

3. Save atleast once every 30 mins. This game supports unlimited no. of saves, use it.

4. Explore a lot, first get dogmeat as companion, then you can get Fawkes as companion later and stick to him, Fawkes is like a tank, he can't be stopped. Keep him in your party and enjoy.

5. Alway look out for collectibles, if you have The Pitt dlc then collect teddy bears from start of the game and store in your room, they will fetch you a lot of money in that dlc, also same goes for camera if you have  Broken Steel installed.

6. Before playing operation anchorage dlc post here, there is a glitch you can use to carry loads of ammo and weapons across from the dlc into the main game.



Piyush said:


> and stay away from Talon Gang members for sometime


Do you mean talon company? If so, he can't, its not his choice, as soon as his karma crosses a certain level and he saves megaton from the bomb and also kills mr burke talon company mercenaries will hunt him down, they appear randomly and sometime right after you exit from fast travel, so no way to stop them. 

If he destroys megaton and his karma goes below a certain level(negative) the regulators(similar to talon mercs but good guys) will hunt him down.

I liked these mercs, they wear good armor, I killed them and took their armor, until getting access to Power armor I used to wear their armor all the time, lightweight, yet effective and looks good too. Plus they carry good guns as well, sometimes laser weapons.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*



			
				tkin said:
			
		

> Explore a lot, first get dogmeat as companion, then you can get Fawkes as companion later and stick to him, Fawkes is like a tank, he can't be stopped. Keep him in your party and enjoy.


Yeah but Flawkes is only available if you rush through Story isn't it.


Spoiler



He is in a vault of which you get access to in story right????





			
				tkin said:
			
		

> I liked these mercs, they wear good armor, I killed them and took their armor, until getting access to Power armor I used to wear their armor all the time, lightweight, yet effective and looks good too. Plus they carry good guns as well, sometimes laser weapons.


Same here but just one difference. Never used their armor. I got Rangers Armor early in the game so only used them to repair that armor. I must say rangers armor is best in the whole game given the condition of fatigue and protection.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*

I am in a village where fire ants roam and found the shack of scientist developing some robot. 

So I should go to Magaton then ? Finding direction is confusing and the missions too. Like Borderlands can we know if the mission I am going for is of higher difficulty compared to my level ? Can we set the destination marker in the map ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*

Complete Moira's quest first.Lots of benefits especially if you complete the secondary objectives as well.

And you can put your marker on the map.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> I am in a village where fire ants roam and found the shack of scientist developing some robot.


WTF??? You said you just came out of Vault 101 and reaching Megaton is easiest from there. Hell there is even a marker.


			
				Faun said:
			
		

> So I should go to Magaton then ?


Definitely.


			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Finding direction is confusing and the missions too.


Don't worry you'll get used to it.


			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Like Borderlands can we know if the mission I am going for is of higher difficulty compared to my level ?


No.


			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Can we set the destination marker in the map ?


Yes.

And hey revive the good old Fallout 3 thread this thread is for New Vegas not Fallout 3.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*



gameranand said:


> Yeah but Flawkes is only available if you rush through Story isn't it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, not rushing, I just got fawkes gradually and then started doing the sidequests, not because he was powerful but for the fact that he could carry the highest amount of load among all companions.

Rangers armor is good, but I never got it in game until later, and due to almost infinite supply of merc armors(plenty of talon mercs came after me) I stuck to it.



Faun said:


> I am in a village where fire ants roam and found the shack of scientist developing some robot.
> 
> So I should go to Magaton then ? Finding direction is confusing and the missions too. Like Borderlands can we know if the mission I am going for is of higher difficulty compared to my level ? Can we set the destination marker in the map ?


Just follow the marker, press tab, open pip boy, open map, set the marker, now it will show on the compass as a green upside down arrow, follow it, keep the arrow in the middle of the compass and you will be going to towards it, hollow arrows refer to locations not yet discovered, you can also fast travel to any known locations by clicking on the map in the pip boy, fast travel can be invoked from anywhere except indoors, and does not require you to got to specific points like in borderlands.

Red line on compass denote enemies, green line denote friendlies.

Normally the game generates enemies according to your level, now you will face boatfly, dogs, mole rats etc, later when you reach level 10 around you'll face mutant bears(yao guai) and these are tough, also you'll face mirelurks and as you progress you will face higher levels of them. Deathclaws are the ultimate enemies in game, if you have broken steel dlc a dangerous type of ghoul may also appear around level 20, and albino rad scorpions, all three enemies can kill you in few swipes.

There is one exception to this rule, no matter which level you are in, north east part of the map will have some deathclaws in it(later when you reach level 20+, deathclaws will spawn everywhere), don't go there.

Also note due to a glitch a random deathclaw may appear around south west part of the map, just one, but if you see it, run  like hell for now(you can't outrun it though, try jumping off cliffs or going in water).

In general there is no difficulty rule here, but if your science or lockpick skills are high, in certain missions its possible for you to skip dangerous areas, so that's it, there is no mission in game that you can not do at any level, there is always an alternate route(albeit hell dangerous).


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*



			
				tkin said:
			
		

> Also note due to a glitch a random deathclaw may appear around south west part of the map, just one, but if you see it, *run like hell for now(you can't outrun it though, try jumping off cliffs or going in water)*.


LOL..


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*



gameranand said:


> LOL..


I did, ran like hell, it came after me like a mad bull, jumped off from a cliff, broke a leg, took 2 steam packs, then before it came close ran into water, there got beat up by mirelurks, came to shore and god's gift, the alien blaster(the random drop) was lying in front of me, took it up and killed the mirelurks and teleported to megaton, was the most hair raising moment in that game.

PS: Also when doing moira's mission I had to implant a sensor in the mirelurks egg hive, now mirelurks damaged my armor, so I took off my armor, ran like hell towards the egg hive in my underpants and implanted it and ran back out again, the armor was more important to me than my health.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*



tkin said:


> I did, ran like hell, it came after me like a mad bull, jumped off from a cliff, broke a leg, took 2 steam packs, then before it came close ran into water, there got beat up by mirelurks, came to shore and god's gift, the alien blaster(the random drop) was lying in front of me, took it up and killed the mirelurks and teleported to megaton, was the most hair raising moment in that game.
> 
> PS: Also when doing moira's mission I had to implant a sensor in the mirelurks egg hive, now mirelurks damaged my armor, so I took off my armor, ran like hell towards the egg hive in my underpants and implanted it and ran back out again, the armor was more important to me than my health.


We seriously need a thread regarding "Your most funny moments of the game" for incidents like this. Yeah in Moira's Mission was hard for me also but luckly or you can say just by mistake I was in there before and had killed all the mirelurks there so when I came back it a piece of cake for me.
1 more incident.


Spoiler



I somewhere read that Ranger armor is best and is a reward in a mission which is given by a sick lady. The mission is in Our Lady of Hope Hospital. So by common sense I thought that the lady must be in that hospital so I searched it again and again killing everyone inside thinking that I have to rescue her but no use. So I randomly started roaming like a drunk because of failure and then meet her in that Museum. I actually killed most mutants in DC area just to find her.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Fallout 3 --> Ready to exit Vault 101. *

Reached Megaton.

Got into Super Duper Market, found medicines but where is the food ?

I find it easier to cripple down enemies by shooting them in legs.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 11, 2011)

^^Life in Megatron is easy.  And I dont think you should attack people in Megatron because if you do so, others will start chasing you.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Got into Super Duper Market, found medicines but where is the food ?


Food is usually in refrigerator. So search for it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

Also you can buy food from The Brass Lantern in Megaton


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually he is on quest and food is easily available there so why buy when its free.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2011)

^^can one accidentally eat the food intended for the quest ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> ^^can one accidentally eat the food intended for the quest ?


You can. Raiders won't. Well you see this is a game with great freedom you can do pretty much anything in this game. There are lot and lot of choices. You can slaughter an entire city but can also save the same city from Mutants if you want to. You can get food for quest but you are free whether to eat it, drop it, sell it or whatever. Fallout series (Bethsdasoft) provides more freedom and freedom to do anything unlike Bioware's games.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2011)

^^I think I ate it :/ Shouldn't important objects be stored separately ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> ^^I think I ate it :/ Shouldn't important objects be stored separately ?



Well see in other items if you have that. No it don't store them separately. You can get more though. I guess first go and talk to Moira and see if you still have it as it will give you a dialogue choice about that.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2011)

^^What is the best method to fight enemies ? I usually shoot legs first. Any tips ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> ^^What is the best method to fight enemies ? I usually shoot legs first. Any tips ?


Well it depends on your style. I used to let them come to me closer and then using VATS I used to kill them. Shooting on legs makes them slow but their health don't drop at good rate and I am a conserver type of player so use to conserve ammo a lot.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^What is the best method to fight enemies ? I usually shoot legs first. Any tips ?



depends upon enemies too:

#for fast enemies-->cripple their legs(they lose speed)

#for gunslingers-->cripple their arms(they lose accuracy)

#for melee attackers-->well i dunno( i used to bang their heads)

*NOTE*:their are certain creatures having antennae on their heads.cripple them to disorient them or make them attack their surrounding insects


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Fallout New Vegas Discusion Thread*



tkin said:


> PS: Also when doing moira's mission I had to implant a sensor in the mirelurks egg hive, now mirelurks damaged my armor, so I took off my armor, ran like hell towards the egg hive in my underpants and implanted it and ran back out again, the armor was more important to me than my health.





You should have recorded it.


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^I think I ate it :/ Shouldn't important objects be stored separately ?


No matter, quest items if any cannot be dropped or consumed, if you ate it that means it does not matter anyway.



Faun said:


> ^^What is the best method to fight enemies ? I usually shoot legs first. Any tips ?


Well, my strategy is:

1. Dogs/mole rats: Shoot any part of body with vats, wait for it to get closer as vats chance increases with decreasing distance, max chance is 95%.

2. Yao Guai(mutant bear): Let it come to point blank range, shoot its head with shotgun in vats, one/two shots are enough anyway.

3. Deathclaws: Cripple its leg using either rail gun or dart gun, and then shoot its head while running backwards, watch out for others nearby. After reaching high enough level try using the unique shotgun(found in raider market, terrible shotgun or something) and shoot head at point blank range.

4. NPC: Shoot the head.

5. Robots: For protectrons, flying robot and brain robots(forgot name), shoot the head. For heavy robots shoot the missile wielding arm first and try to cripple it.



axes2t2 said:


> You should have recorded it.


I can still go back


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2011)

^^Mutant bear took me out in one swipe, I used knife at point blank range.

The quest is to get irradiated, but where the hell should I find so much radiation ?


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Mutant bear took me out in one swipe, I used knife at point blank range.
> 
> The quest is to get irradiated, but where the hell should I find so much radiation ?


Told you to use shotguns, not knife.

Anyway, to get irradiated go to a washroom in megaton, stand in front of a basin or toilet and drink some water(keep the e button pressed till radiation crosses the optional level), go back to moira as fast as you can.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 12, 2011)

*My strategy to fight enemies*

Have Liberty Prime by your side


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> *My strategy to fight enemies*
> 
> Have Liberty Prime by your side


Or fawkes


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Mutant bear took me out in one swipe, I used knife at point blank range.
> 
> The quest is to get irradiated, but where the hell should I find so much radiation ?



lol
its not like stalker/cod/etc... where we can kill almost any enemy in one knife swipe

did you get the sniper gun yet?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 12, 2011)

You guys tried the DLCs yet?

A better idea is to get the Animal Friend perk and animals ignore you completely. On second level, they actually come to your aid.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2011)

^^+1
but it requires a barter level 6 I guess


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Mutant bear took me out in one swipe, I used knife at point blank range.
> 
> The quest is to get irradiated, *but where the hell should I find so much radiation* ?


Megaton,stand in the pond surrounding the bomb 
And also drink that water.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Told you to use shotguns, not knife.


I didn't know what the fcuk was lunging towards me until it came closer.



tkin said:


> Anyway, to get irradiated go to a washroom in megaton, stand in front of a basin or toilet and drink some water(keep the e button pressed till radiation crosses the optional level), go back to moira as fast as you can.


k.



Piyush said:


> lol
> its not like stalker/cod/etc... where we can kill almost any enemy in one knife swipe
> 
> did you get the sniper gun yet?


You cannot just knife anything in stalker too (except zombies)



axes2t2 said:


> Megaton,stand in the pond surrounding the bomb
> And also drink that water.


kk


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> A better idea is to get the Animal Friend perk and animals ignore you completely. On second level, they actually come to your aid.


Actually no use. Animals hardly are my enemies or something that can kill me. Also where most quest are animals are not. Just waste of two perks. Also if you take this then animals won't attack you so wandering around is not fun anymore.


			
				DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> You guys tried the DLCs yet?


All five of them tried and completed.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Actually no use. Animals hardly are my enemies or something that can kill me. Also where most quest are animals are not. Just waste of two perks. Also if you take this then animals won't attack you so wandering around is not fun anymore.
> 
> All five of them tried and completed.


Absolutely right, deathclaws are not affected by animal friend, and other animals stop becoming a threat after level 10-12 max.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> You cannot just knife anything in stalker too (except zombies)


yea
btw do save .308 caliber rounds
as the sniper rifle will come handy in most situations
(i had my gun skill and stealth skill maxed up and that way i could kill mature deathclaws in 1-2 sniper shots)
did you receive your first sniper rifle yet?


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2011)

^not yet received sniper, where do I find it ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^not yet received sniper, where do I find it ?



in a mission received by Moira-the girl with her wasteland guide mission( i guess its the correct name)
one of her mission is to collect land mine and give it to her
the place which is marked on your map , go there disarm about 30 land mines there(just be careful)
there is an old man shooting at you from his sniper 
kill him and get the gun


Spoiler



he also have the master key of all the houses around.That key will come handy
otherwise you can open all the doors if you have 25/50 skill points in lock picking...i forgot the level )


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah right and there are also some other places to look for sniper but this is your best option as you'll have to go there and the places I'll tell you are not marked so you gotta find them.


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^not yet received sniper, where do I find it ?


Do the mine quest as said above, do you have dogmeat? If you have him I can tell you a way to get the best unique sniper rifle in game.



gameranand said:


> Yeah right and there are also some other places to look for sniper but this is your best option as you'll have to go there and the places I'll tell you are not marked so you gotta find them.


Remember the victory rifle at the shack @ east edge of the map? Sweet sweet weapon.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2011)

Got the sniper from old man at minefield.


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> Got the sniper from old man at minefield.


Good, remember to bump up your repair skill and remember carefully that you can only repair a weapon with a same one, and sniper rifles are pretty limited in this game, if you use the sniper rifle too much its condition will decrease and it will break, there is just one place in game where sniper rifles regularly emerge(carried by a raider who spawns every 3 days). So use the sniper rifle only when you really need it.

PS: You can get stuff repaid by npcs but it cost a hell lot of money, I used to keep a robco jumpsuit with me, wearing that gives +10 repair, nice way to bump up repair.


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess there are too many parameters in this game.


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> I guess there are too many parameters in this game.


Yes, too many, so you can play this 100 times and discover something new each time.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> I guess there are too many parameters in this game.


Yup and thats the beauty of it. You can also use scoped magnum as sniper though. A higer version of scoped magnum is a possible reward of a quest Agatha's(don't remember exact name) Song.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2011)

And now super mutants comes in packs. Everyone out there is braindead hostile.

Where do I sleep in Megaton.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Have a look at this 
My Megaton house - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> And now super mutants comes in packs. Everyone out there is braindead hostile.


Yeah they always comes in pack. No worries just kill them one by one don't try to kill them all in one burst. 


			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Where do I sleep in Megaton.


Haven't you completed "Power of Atom" Quest ???
If yes then you must have got a room as a gift.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2011)

I feel this is a much more comfortable residence.
Tenpenny Tower - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Yeah but this was through evil action for which I was not comfortable. So I managed with Megaton.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay guys, got the keys to the house.

Got minigun from super mutant and Missile Launcher from Chinese remnant officer in Dolca food processing. 

Picked up a figurine for luck in Arlighton house.

Went underground in Mirelurk's lair. Now on a mission to place observer in mirelurk lair.

How can I outrun enemies ? Default walking speed is not great.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Are you expert in stealth or not??? If no then try tkin's method take out your armor and run like hell. . If you ask me how I completed it well I had been there before the mission so I just killed everyone in that lurk so completing the quest was piece of cake for me but if you haven't then you have to try tkin's method as there is no way out. If you kill mirelurks then you won't get the bonus award so....


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2011)

^^I killed a couple of mirelurks before, 5-6. Easy to take down with minigun and combat shotgun.

Let me try the misson now.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2011)

Well but if you want to meet the bonus objective for a bonus award then you should not kill any mirelurks.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2011)

^^used stealthboy and pretty much had everything running behind me until I planted the observer. Easy job.

Now activated robco mainframe.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2011)

Where do I get the keys to this cathedral, I am investigating tribals on behalf of Mr. Desmond.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6029/5947084408_9ec77dd5e6_b.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Whats the quest name ????
Always mention the quest name as I remember the places by name of quest.


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

@anand, he is playing the dlc, forgot the name, some island, swamp stuff, you remember?

@faun, the cathedral is closed, go to the gate and ask for entry, now follow the instructions, you need to fight off some mirelurks later.



gameranand said:


> Whats the quest name ????
> Always mention the quest name as I remember the places by name of quest.


I remember every quest, just a pic is good enough for me, got it from playing it a dozen times  

Oh, yes, its point lookout.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2011)

^^welll..yeah talking over intercom gave me the quest to collect seeds. Almost every good weapon of mine is broken now.


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

@faun, not good buddy, the later part is crowded with mirelurks, I snicked in with chinese stealth armor from operation anchorage dlc, its like an infinite stealth boy, always invisible, you have to fight a lot if you try to force your way through, you can try to outrun the lurks, they are very slow.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2011)

^^Yeah, encountered 2 Mirelurks. Will complete the quest later. This game is not scary, it's has funnier looking enemies.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2011)

I think its Point Lookout DLC.

BTW, the real fun begins after you collect the seeds. XD


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> ^^Yeah, encountered 2 Mirelurks. Will complete the quest later. This game is not scary, it's has funnier looking enemies.


Yeah. Now I remember its Point Lookout. Dude once you enter this building you'll have to fight a horde its real bad that your weapons are broken. I came here with 1 dozen 100% repaired Chinise Assault Rifle, Minigun, Shotgun and what not and by then end of this quest most were at 40-75%. Enemies here don't go down easily.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2011)

I missed this mission i guess


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2011)

If you haven't downloaded The Pitt DLC and played it then yes you have missed it. Its not a side quest its a entirely different map.


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> If you haven't downloaded The Pitt DLC and played it then yes you have missed it. Its not a side quest its a entirely different map.


Its point lookout, not the pitt.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah. Now I remember its Point Lookout. Dude once you enter this building you'll have to fight a horde its real bad that your weapons are broken. I came here with 1 dozen 100% repaired Chinise Assault Rifle, Minigun, Shotgun and what not and by then end of this quest most were at 40-75%. Enemies here don't go down easily.



What do I do now ? Stealth boy ? And the hitpoints of enemies in Point Lookout are insanely higher.


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> What do I do now ? Stealth boy ? And the hitpoints of enemies in Point Lookout are insanely higher.


Buy a ticket from the ferryman and go back to mainland and finish the main game, after leveling up come back again.

I finished the main game, got to level 22 around, played the dlcs, starting with anchorage, then pitt, point lookout, broken steel and zeta, the chinese stealth armor helped in lookout and zeta.

PS: Before visiting the point lookout I put a lot of supplies(took me 4 trips to my home to get all of them) inside the trunk under my bed in the ferry, and reached lookout with the stuff, mostly spare weapons to repair, plenty of rad x and rad aways and a rad suit, some spare armors etc. I made the ferry my temp home in lookout and made a camp in the motel(had to clean out the dogs there).


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2011)

^^fine, any tips to kill mister gutsy, green laser robot. I lured one to the citadel where the guards at the roof put it to the misery.


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^fine, any tips to kill mister gutsy, green laser robot. I lured one to the citadel where the guards at the roof put it to the misery.


Take out the laser arm as fast you can, then move in for the kill, VATs ftw.

PS: Use your companions.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2011)

^^It wouldn't let me come any near and I am :foreveralone: in the game


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^It wouldn't let me come any near and I am :foreveralone: in the game


Get a companion.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2011)

^^hey it was easy to kill those mirelurkers using bottlecap mine, awesome damage is awesome.

Also, I thought I was getting tonnes of bobblehead until I realized it was a dream.


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^hey it was easy to kill those mirelurkers using bottlecap mine, awesome damage is awesome.
> 
> Also, I thought I was getting tonnes of bobblehead until I realized it was a dream.


The strange names weren't a give away?


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2011)

can any one tell me how many Bobblehead are in Fallout 3 ( vanilla game ) and with all DLCs installed ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 19, 2011)

There are 20 of them


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2011)

tkin said:


> The strange names weren't a give away?



I thought it was reward for fighting the hordes of Mirelurks


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> can any one tell me how many Bobblehead are in Fallout 3 ( vanilla game ) and with all DLCs installed ?


In any case 20. 
7 for primary stats and others for derived stats.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ First one is in Vault 101. If you don't take it before leaving, your collection will be incomplete forever.

i.e. Medicine one


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ You can also collect when on one quest you come to Vault 101 again.


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ You can also collect when on one quest you come to Vault 101 again.


Yes, but you get only one chance to take the Energy Weapon bobblehead, inside the enclave fort.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys for infos on Bobblehead - I've got more than what I've asked for


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for infos on Bobblehead - I've got more than what I've asked for


Well if you want I am sure I can give you exact locations of all the bobbleheads.



			
				tkin said:
			
		

> Yes, but you get only one chance to take the Energy Weapon bobblehead, inside the enclave fort.


Yeah thats right. Thats the only bobblehead where you get just once chance to collect. But that was easy enough for me. Lying on table of colonel's room.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well if you want I am sure I can give you exact locations of all the bobbleheads.
> 
> 
> Yeah thats right. Thats the only bobblehead where you get just once chance to collect. But that was easy enough for me. Lying on table of colonel's room.


You know, I cried when coming out of the fort cause there was about 20-30 enclave armors and bundles of energy weapons that was lying in there and I couldn't leave with them cause I was crossing the weight limit, soo sad.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2011)

^^You didn't have the Strong Back perk?


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ^^You didn't have the Strong Back perk?


Yes I had it, didn't matter, you know how much the armors weighted? Plus the gatling lasers weighted like a ton, too heavy to carry all, just for kicks I used TGM cheat and collected all the armors, weight went over 2000, so I could not carry them all out. Had to leave most there.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> You know, I cried when coming out of the fort cause there was about 20-30 enclave armors and bundles of energy weapons that was lying in there and I couldn't leave with them cause I was crossing the weight limit, soo sad.


hehe...I collected all of them because my repair skill was 100 so 2-3 armors became one. Also I was walking like ant oh no slower than that but still got them all and as soon as I came out I dropped them came to megaton put everything in shelf and then came back again and collected the remaining. LOL me and Flawkes have to go two rounds just to collect all the stuff imagine how slow I was.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I am increasing my science and sneak skills. Let me post the screenshot once I get home.

Repair skill is low. And now I am on a mission to check Rivet city. Entered Project purity gift shop where super mutants reside.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

Science skill was of no use for me actually. It basically allows you to hack terminals and you'll face more locs than terminal. I just maximized it to 75 and 85 after I found bobble-head but this was least apart from speech and barter as far as I can remember. Repair skill is very useful as repair charges of shopkeepers were pretty high.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well if you want I am sure I can give you exact locations of all the bobbleheads.
> 
> Yeah thats right. Thats the only bobblehead where you get just once chance to collect. But that was easy enough for me. Lying on table of colonel's room.



When I played this game I've not gave much importance to collecting bobblehead but later I realized how important they were but taht was too late for collecting all those as I completed the whole game and the DLCs in one go but still I'm interested to know the locations of all bobbleheads


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> When I played this game I've not gave much importance to collecting bobblehead but later I realized how important they were but taht was too late for collecting all those as I completed the whole game and the DLCs in one go but still I'm interested to know the locations of all bobbleheads


Alrighty here you go. 


Spoiler



1.Agility ->  Greener Postures Disposal Site -> On a table in office.
2.Barter -> Evergreen Mills -> A shelf behind the bar of Smiling Jack. (you'll also get best shotgun by killing Jack)
3.Big Guns -> Fort Constantine -> CO Quarters inside a safe. (The best armor is here)
4.Charisma -> Vault 108 -> On table in Cloning lab
5.Endurance -> Deathclaw Sanctuary -> next to a corpse. ( you really have to search it if you are not a good explorer)
6.Energy Weapon -> Roven Rock -> Level 2 Colonel Autumn's quarter on the table (You can only collect it when you are on a quest here after that place is destroyed)
7.Explosives -> WKML Broadcasl Ilotion -> Next to ham radio.
8.Intelligence -> Rivet City -> In science lab on table where you meet your father's friend.
9.Lockpick -> Bethesda Ruins -> Bethesda Office East top floor in a room.
10.Luck -> Artlngton House -> On the shelves
11.Medicine -> In Vault 101 -> on your father's desk (collect it when you are about to go for GOAT its lying on his table or when you come back here on a side quest
12.Melee -> Dunwich  Building -> Underchambers maintenance room
13.Perception -> The Republic of Dave -> In Museum of dave on a bookshelf
14.Repair -> Arefu -> In Evan's house ( you have to lockpick his house for this)
15.Science -> Vault 106 -> Living quarters medical bay on shelf  (2nd floor)
16.Small Guns -> National Guard Depot -> Inside the Armory. (****in hard spent 2 hours to get there)
17.Sneak -> Yao  Guai Tunnels -> On a box (just search for it you'll find its easy)
18.Speech -> Paradise Falls -> On a table in Eulogy's pad
19.Strength -> Megaton -> Lucas House in bedroom on table (you have to lockpick be careful or whole megaton will attack)
20.Unarmed -> Rockopolis -> next to Argyle's body (Rockopolis is SE to Yao Guai Tunnels)


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ great ....  thanks a lot for the comprehensive list


----------



## gameranand (Jul 23, 2011)

Guys did anyone here got their hands on that experimental MARV or something which fires 8 nukes at once ???


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2011)

I am in the rivet city now, stole some stuff by accidents and children ran away. Mr gutsy and everyone is hostile to me in rivet city, wtf !

Reloaded previous save and everything is fine.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Its funny, even if you move a thing which you are not supposed to (by using the Z key), still they all become hostile.

However, I used this trick in New Vegas at the Silver Rush and literally robbed the whole store, without any problems.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 23, 2011)

I just went Rambo on Silver rush.

Better satisfaction that way.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2011)

^^
My level was low, so didn't want to try something stupid. Actually sold them at the Gun runners for an Assault Carbine.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I just went Rambo on Silver rush.
> 
> Better satisfaction that way.



I bet you did it for Cassidy 



gameranand said:


> Guys did anyone here got their hands on that experimental MARV or something which fires 8 nukes at once ???



I think it's called Experimental MIRV


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> I think it's called Experimental MIRV


Did ya get it or not ???


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I just went Rambo on Silver rush.
> 
> Better satisfaction that way.



same here
but before i used stealth boy and looted their whole shop(only good items) 



topgear said:


> I bet you did it for Cassidy



yes i did it for her


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> same here
> but before i used stealth boy and looted their whole shop(only good items)


What shop are you talking about ??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What shop are you talking about ??



silver rush
in freeside i guess


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2011)

Mirelurk's lair 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6003/5947381094_a2a83113cb_b.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2011)

@faun
haha...brave act
i though it was a  side mission to not kill those mirelurks....right?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> silver rush
> in freeside i guess


Hmm...OK thanks I don't remember it. 



Faun said:


> Mirelurk's lair


You know I used to use Shotgun against them. I let them come to me and then VATS and a few bullets right in face. Well I had the perk which use to give me all the action points if I VATS killed it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Hmm...OK thanks I don't remember it.


the best shop for energy weapons and stuff



gameranand said:


> You know I used to use Shotgun against them. I let them come to me and then VATS and a few bullets right in face. Well I had the perk which use to give me all the action points if I VATS killed it.



ghost reaper....right?
though i used my sledge hammer and made the paste of them all


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> the best shop for energy weapons and stuff


Actually I didn't bought a single thing in the entire game. I was a damn good scavenger.


Piyush said:


> ghost reaper....right?
> though i used my sledge hammer and made the paste of them all


Yeah that perk. It was my trump card in the game along with some modified and powerful weapon.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You know I used to use Shotgun against them. I let them come to me and then VATS and a few bullets right in face. Well I had the perk which use to give me all the action points if I VATS killed it.



The mission was not to kill the mirelurks. I was running in circles


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I know. That Moira's Mission right. I actually came here before by accident and killed all of them already so mission was a walk in park for me.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2011)

^^killed the first behemoth in Capitol building rotunda.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ There are five in total and 1 have to be killed during story. Well they give pretty good loot eh don't they.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Most of the players would have met their first behemoth during the the mission which has brotherhood soldiers fighting with us.

And yes,I did it for Cassidy and she didn't even sleep with my player(pyaar ka shotgunnama).


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Well then I am different. That Galaxy News Radio Behemoth was my last. I killed all others before that. Well actually I did most of the side quest before starting the story. I was at level 20 I guess when I started my story quest.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2011)

Guys, I am here now. Wiped out all the Super Mutants. Now in Underworld Ghouls city. I am exploring places without any quests. Killed Slaver Silas too in Lincoln Memorial...lol

*images.wikia.com/fallout/images/1/12/The_Mall.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow that screenshot looks awesome. Whats the spot where you took it ??? Thats long tower where you complete Galaxy News Radio quest ???


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Wow that screenshot looks awesome. Whats the spot where you took it ??? Thats long tower where you complete Galaxy News Radio quest ???



That screenshot is for reference, taken from fallout wiki.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey don't forget Reilly Here. She'll be in with a ghoul Doctor. She will give you a quest which is real good and rewarding. Just try speech dialogue again and again until doc wakes her up for you.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2011)

^^yeah, she is in coma.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah and with a speech challenge Doc will wake her up for you. I take it you don't have very high medicine skill above 65 right or you can do that yourself. But the reward for the quest is damn good. One is a device which will give you 20 bottlecaps for every location you discover. Cool ain't it.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2011)

^^
Loved that quest. I once forgot about it and went on exploring. Then when I returned to her, I got a hellava lots of caps from all the discovered locations. Sweet!


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah and with a speech challenge Doc will wake her up for you. I take it you don't have very high medicine skill above 65 right or you can do that yourself. But the reward for the quest is damn good. One is a device which will give you 20 bottlecaps for every location you discover. Cool ain't it.



Saved the Reilly Rangers and now got the device which will get fetch me caps if I return to Ranger's camp after discovering areas.

The reward for the quest was ranger armor or minigun.

What about the already discovered areas ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Get Ranger Armor. The best Armor of the game for me. Didn't wore a Power Armor for this one.

For discovered areas talk to her and get the money.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

How many fallout version are there???
& where to start from?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Start from Fallout 3. Although there are other Fallout games but story don't connect and also older games than this one were more of RPG cum RTS games. So start from Fallout 3 and also it has five DLCs.
Broken Steel
Operation Operation Anchorage
The Pitt
Point Lookout
Mothership Zeta.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2011)

^^yeah got the rangers armor as I already had minigun from super mutants.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually the Eugene Minigun is better than other miniguns but Ranger armor can't be ignored. And you got the money for discovered locations???


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

^^yeah, met with the Bennet Prototron.

Found an ally, sydney.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Sydney is a bad companion for me. Don't heal heal herself automatically like Flawkes and Dogmeat and so eat up all my stimpacks. Only used her for one mission where she is needed.


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ I've not had any companions in this game untill I met Fawkess - a big reward for all of my good Karma


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah he is the best companion in entire game except Dogmeat of course. I had dogmeat from beginning.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2011)

Fawkess+Dogmeat=*Absolute Powerforce*(this is actually a deck's name in yu gi oh  )


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

It seems I have explored everything and finding no variations of enemies.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2011)

have you already killed mature deathclaws?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> It seems I have explored everything and finding no variations of enemies.


You'll find more after getting some story quests. Enemies will come different guns (Energy and plasma) and great armor and will come in good numbers.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Fawkess+Dogmeat=*Absolute Powerforce*(this is actually a deck's name in yu gi oh  )



Those are unbeatable. I used to stand around while they did the dirty work.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You'll find more after getting some story quests. Enemies will come different guns (Energy and plasma) and great armor and will come in good numbers.



I got the nuke launcher (broken), flame thrower, laser rifle, licoln repeater (awesome), Missile launcher. Exploring areas but only finding super mutants and ghouls now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2011)

Errr, explore ares while searching for new side quests. This will make exploring more interesting.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> I got the nuke launcher (broken), flame thrower, laser rifle, licoln repeater (awesome), Missile launcher. Exploring areas but only finding super mutants and ghouls now.


How many side quests you have completed ??? Give me names or no. I'll tell you how many are remaining.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> How many side quests you have completed ??? Give me names or no. I'll tell you how many are remaining.



Like 20 or so. Will post screenie after I reach home.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> Like 20 or so. Will post screenie after I reach home.


Here is a list of Side Quests that I know of
1.Big Trouble in Big Town
2.The Superman Gambit
3.The Wasteland Survival Guide
4.Those
5.The Nuka Cola Challenge
6.Head of State
7.The Replicated Man
8.Blood Ties
9.Oasis
10.The Power of Atom
11.Tenpenny Tower
12.Strictly Business (Only if you are a bad guy)
13.You gotta Shoot em in the Head
14.Stealing Independence
15.Trouble on the Homefront
16.Agatha's Song
17.Reilly's Rangers

These are main side quests. Others are there too but they don't get marked in your Pip Boy.
Like one where you have to fix the leaking Pipes in Megaton and then you have option to donate Scrap Metal.
A Quest about some wedding in Rivet City. 
These are small ones. If you have complete most of the biggies its time to move on to the story if you have explored the Wasteland enough to your Heart's Content.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

^^I don't know where do I stand, my level is 14.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

OK..Level cap for the vanilla version of the game is 20 and the level cap with all DLCs is 30. Well actually Broken Steel DLC added 10 more levels.
How many quests from the list you have completed ???


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

Here are the stats:
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6150/5981837422_a35190f636_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6028/5981833230_b65578e80f_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6025/5981268731_74c78a8017_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6005/5981263279_aba2d7eb71_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6008/5981260423_5481163a27_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6134/5981817140_d9cb2225c1_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6123/5981813368_244f33e22f_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6012/5981248671_4e08b8f5f9_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh nice so you are a good guy. I also prefer good guys.
Don't know all about your quests as its not that informative from pipboy. Just see that list of mine and what you have completed. If you have missed something from them then complete that. Also I completed most DLCs before going for story for obvious reasons. You can do the same.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 27, 2011)

When I was on my second playthrough of bad karma I wanted Jericho but I found him dead 

Also Walter seemed to just disappear after giving him some metal to fix pipes.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> When I was on my second playthrough of bad karma I wanted Jericho but I found him dead
> 
> Also Walter seemed to just disappear after giving him some metal to fix pipes.


Yeah Walter does disappears sometimes. Its a bug or issue with game you can say. He basically dies by falling.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Fallout is from Bethesda Studios


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes Fallout 3 is developed and published by Bethesda. Fallout New Vegas is only published by Bethesda and developed by Obsidian. Previous fallout installments were developed and published by different companies. This series has gone into multiple hands but Bethesda made it a legend for sure.


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2011)

^^I'd like to say that I enjoyed S.T.A.L.K.E.R much more than Fallout 3.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^I'd like to say that I enjoyed S.T.A.L.K.E.R much more than Fallout 3.



i agreed 
its just different chilling experience


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^I'd like to say that I enjoyed S.T.A.L.K.E.R much more than Fallout 3.



which one?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> which one?



most probably Shadow Of Chernobyl (thanks for the awesome story)
most of the stalkers  love SoC the most in the series


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^I'd like to say that I enjoyed S.T.A.L.K.E.R much more than Fallout 3.





Piyush said:


> i agreed
> its just different chilling experience


I would say that it completely depends on personal choices. I love STALKER but not more than Fallout 3. Fallout 3 is my favorite when it comes to exploration of wastelands.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

STALKER is also an open-world game like Fallout3??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes its also like Fallout but somewhat different in every aspect and yet similar.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> STALKER is also an open-world game like Fallout3??



yes
do read some of the posts if you have spare time, you'll get a good idea about this game
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/130947-s-t-l-k-e-r.html


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2011)

Deathclaw  Killed 4 of 'em.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6146/5991163412_fcf7f87abe_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6146/5991167176_07b70c9829_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6140/5990614661_92aa399f3a_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/5990618975_00d45b487b_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6022/5990622567_29041f4343_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6124/5990626673_367a10407b_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6021/5991187294_12fa5e6a4c_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6001/5990634571_0507d3c73e_z.jpg

lol...bloatfly is there to take the stake
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6132/5990639687_c8013d15b4_z.jpg

Bloatfly and Yao Guai out of nowhere
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6136/5990644427_e37bddf2a2_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6143/5991206288_bcf5f1875e_z.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2011)

lol @ 2nd pic
out of ammo in that situation


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL what kind of hat are you wearing dude. Its girlish. 
Also color of your hair.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2011)

Piyush said:


> lol @ 2nd pic
> out of ammo in that situation


And then grenades everywhere 



gameranand said:


> LOL what kind of hat are you wearing dude. Its girlish.
> Also color of your hair.



It's a pre war bonnet.
Pre-War outfit (Fallout 3) - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more

 And the color keeps shifting between red and green. Green is


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2011)

I like this game but it kind of makes me puke.I am getting head aches too.Gonna stop playing for a while.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2011)

Faun said:


> And then grenades everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what hat is that. I never used it. I used the Hat given by Moira in Wasteland Survival guide which adds a stat I guess for the entire game. Never replaced with any other.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2011)

On a misson to find the four keys for Mr Crowley but I would rather lie to him. Collecting caps to buy charon as companion.

Made Rock_it launcher, Deathclaw and Shishkebab.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2011)

Faun said:


> On a misson to find the four keys for Mr Crowley but I would rather lie to him. Collecting caps to buy charon as companion.
> 
> Made Rock_it launcher, Deathclaw and Shishkebab.


But make sure to pick pocket him to get the key for Fork Constantine to get a Big Guns Bobblehead and the best power armor of the game and other regular nice stuffs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2011)

I have seen the trailer of Fallout 3...it loads of monsters,giants...
also the rocket blast is in slow motion...the main character is with a dog...
& also he scans the opponents before attacking...


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> But make sure to pick pocket him to get the key for Fork Constantine to get a Big Guns Bobblehead and the best power armor of the game and other regular nice stuffs.


I killed him. Bought the contract for Charon too. Wtf did he do with his slaver.

Found dogmeat. Ghoul mask from Roy. Allistair's suite.



Zangetsu said:


> I have seen the trailer of Fallout 3...it loads of monsters,giants...
> also the rocket blast is in slow motion...the main character is with a dog...
> & also he scans the opponents before attacking...



Yeah, the dog is Dogmeat.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I have seen the trailer of Fallout 3...it loads of monsters,giants...
> *also the rocket blast is in slow motion*...the main character is with a dog...
> & *also he scans the opponents before attacking*...


That is new type of attack system called VATS.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2011)

*Vault-Tec Assisted Targeting System* to be more precise


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2011)

Hannibal is not at the Lincoln Memorial. Is this a bug ?

Dogmeat has truckload of hitpoints.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2011)

Faun said:


> Hannibal is not at the Lincoln Memorial. Is this a bug ?
> 
> Dogmeat has truckload of hitpoints.


Hannibal is at Temple of the Union not Lincoln Memorial. 

Yeah Dogmeat is badass.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Hannibal is at Temple of the Union not Lincoln Memorial.
> 
> Yeah Dogmeat is badass.



Well the mission is to settle in Lincoln memorial and resurrect the Lincoln statue.

I already exterminated Silar before, so that might be the reason.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

Guys..what is your total hours spent on Fallout 3?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys..what is your total hours spent on Fallout 3?


Nearly 200+ hours.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2011)

I've completed the whole game and DLC's and explored almost all areas, are there any third party mods or expansions which are good?


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys..what is your total hours spent on Fallout 3?



I've spent more than 130 hours of my precious time with this game ( all the DLC's included )


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm..gameranand plays it a lot I guess...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2011)

do anyone remember that incident in vault 101 when you are just 1 year old
the player's father was reciting the words from mother's picture frame which later requires lvl 50 lockpicking when we are escaping the vault
how to open it?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 4, 2011)

You get to return to vault 101 at some point.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2011)

ok started the game again
but this time i'll be rather going for big guns/energy weapons/explosives expert character instead of melee/unarmed/sneak built

was there any way to cure stanely(the repairman in vault 101)?
as I could read some of his files inn dad's pc(patient files)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..gameranand plays it a lot I guess...


Yeah I discovered most secrets in the game except for some. Nearly completed all the quests and found most locations. But sadly that save game was gone with format of my hard disk so when I played it again just did the essentials. I wish to play it again when I get time as you need a hell lot if time to play this one.


Piyush said:


> do anyone remember that incident in vault 101 when you are just 1 year old
> the player's father was reciting the words from mother's picture frame which later requires lvl 50 lockpicking when we are escaping the vault
> how to open it?


You will return to Vault 101 on a side quest "Trouble on Homefront" at that time come with required skill. 


Piyush said:


> ok started the game again
> but this time i'll be rather going for big guns/energy weapons/explosives expert character instead of melee/unarmed/sneak built
> 
> was there any way to cure stanely(the repairman in vault 101)?
> as I could read some of his files inn dad's pc(patient files)


No you can't AFAIK.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2011)

Is there anything important in nukacola factory?
i killed a lot of NUKALURK (  these beasts will do anything to protect their prestigious NukaCola) and saved the game and quit
Do i need to know something about this area?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Is there anything important in nukacola factory?
> i killed a lot of NUKALURK (  these beasts will do anything to protect their prestigious NukaCola) and saved the game and quit
> Do i need to know something about this area?


Yeah well collect all the bottles but don't sell them. Sell them to a girl who gives a quest about Quantum Nuka Kola. She gives better price for Cola than anyone in wasteland. Also don't sell Nuka Cola Quantum as you need 20 or 30 of these for that quest.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well collect all the bottles but don't sell them. Sell them to a girl who gives a quest about Quantum Nuka Kola. She gives better price for Cola than anyone in wasteland. Also don't sell Nuka Cola Quantum as you need 20 or 30 of these for that quest.



aight
what about nukalurks?
kill them on the sight?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Piyush said:


> aight
> what about nukalurks?
> kill them on the sight?


Yeah kill them on sight no problem with it. They are just enemies nothing else.  Also in that quest if you are bad guy then get negative karma by doing quest for her boyfriend.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well collect all the bottles but don't sell them. Sell them to a girl who gives a quest about Quantum Nuka Kola. She gives better price for Cola than anyone in wasteland. Also don't sell Nuka Cola Quantum as you need 20 or 30 of these for that quest.



Yup, we get the blueprint for Nuka Grenade, an awesome grenade. But, I got it berfore the quest by some perk.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yup, we get the blueprint for Nuka Grenade, an awesome grenade. But, I got it berfore the quest by some perk.


Actually I only made a couple of them for testing. I don't use grenades much. I use them rarely when in extreme conditions.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yup, we get the blueprint for Nuka Grenade, an awesome grenade. But, I got it berfore the quest by some perk.



at least use some spoiler tags dude 
though no harm done yet


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Actually I only made a couple of them for testing. I don't use grenades much. I use them rarely when in extreme conditions.



I used grenades for when there are lots of enemies.


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah kill them on sight no problem with it. They are just enemies nothing else.  Also in that quest if you are bad guy then get negative karma by doing quest for her boyfriend.


But you get lots of caps, one of my major source of caps in the game.



Piyush said:


> Is there anything important in nukacola factory?
> i killed a lot of NUKALURK (  these beasts will do anything to protect their prestigious NukaCola) and saved the game and quit
> Do i need to know something about this area?


There is a hard to find nuka cola clear formula in there, worth a lot of caps. And taking it triggers an unmarked sidequest.



Zangetsu said:


> Guys..what is your total hours spent on Fallout 3?


Forgot. Waaay too much.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Actually I only made a couple of them for testing. I don't use grenades much. I use them rarely when in extreme conditions.



Neither do I, but must keep some in case of an emergency. Like if you are being chased by DeathClaws near Old Olney (I think) and want to slow them down.



Piyush said:


> at least use some spoiler tags dude
> though no harm done yet



Its no spoiler, this is a guide. Its not like I am revealing plot details or anything.



tkin said:


> But you get lots of caps, one of my major source of caps in the game.



I think the major source of caps is with the mapping device which Reilly gives us.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think the major source of caps is with the mapping device which Reilly gives us.


Be a scavenger. Collect everything and sell them and you'll never run out of money.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2011)

just completed arefu quest
the boy has returned to the village
The Family will be guarding arefu village
and I'm a VAMPIRE!!! (well sort of)


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ...and I'm a VAMPIRE!!! (well sort of)



The Haematophage perk really gives some value to the Blood Packs lying around. Too bad, they removed this from Fallout New Vegas.



gameranand said:


> Be a scavenger. Collect everything and sell them and you'll never run out of money.



I was never really a Scavenger, more into robbing and stuff. Still, kept a good karma.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> just completed arefu quest
> the boy has returned to the village
> The Family will be guarding arefu village
> and I'm a VAMPIRE!!! (well sort of)


Yeah he taught me about Vampirism also. Never used that though as I had like 250+ stimpacks.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2011)

ok please someone list down ONLY the good DLCs of F3


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

All DLC in Fallout are quite good IMO. You should play all of them. Mothership Zeta takes place in a giant Alien Ship in Air though.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 9, 2011)

OK i looked for the popularity chart
looks like mothership zeta and operation anchorage are the worst 
and rest 3 are good


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

In mothership Zeta you play in the Alien Airship while in other DLC you mentioned you go through a simulation program and complete the mission. You are retrieving some kind of data for Outcasts. Though the weapons were good.


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> In mothership Zeta you play in the Alien Airship while in other DLC you mentioned you go through a simulation program and complete the mission. You are retrieving some kind of data for Outcasts. Though the weapons were good.


Not to mention, in the OP Anchorage, you can use an exploit to bring back immense number of ammos, and weapons(that never degrade and never needs repairing) from the simulation into the main game.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> Not to mention, in the OP Anchorage, you can use an exploit to bring back immense number of ammos, and weapons(that never degrade and never needs repairing) from the simulation into the main game.


How and which armor ?? I did bought many weapons and ammo and they served me quite well and I guess Armor too but didn't checked if they degrade or not though.


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> How and which armor ?? I did bought many weapons and ammo and they served me quite well and I guess Armor too but didn't checked if they degrade or not though.


Not armor but ammo, using another exploit you can take as much ammo you want in dlc and carry it through to the game.

The weapons have extremely high HP, they never degrade, and shiny too.

PS: The power armor which you get from the dlc(after the simulation ends) do not degrade as well, they put the wrong version of the armor in the game, it has infinite HP.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> Not armor but ammo, using another exploit you can take as much ammo you want in dlc and carry it through to the game.
> 
> The weapons have extremely high HP, they never degrade, and shiny too.
> 
> PS: The power armor which you get from the dlc(after the simulation ends) do not degrade as well, they put the wrong version of the armor in the game, it has infinite HP.


Oh OK then. I guess I didn't missed anything. I got them all.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ok please someone list down ONLY the good DLCs of F3



Nevermind what DLC you want to play, first put the Broken Steel DLC and up your level cap to 30. Then, try whatever you want.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2011)

*26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kzewakBGKd1qzufnjo1_500.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2011)

Is there a guy in that thing or just a stationary model?

Cool either way.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

Stationary as some will have hard time with all that metal on the body must weight more than 20kg. Also you can easily see the gaps on knees ans where legs and upper body part is joined 
But its cool.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

@ Faun - where from you got that pic ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2011)

^^facepunch

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6082/6110688648_5b6a4f8984_z.jpg

Hammer time.

Now scouring the vaults and other locations. Got power armor training. Got AntAgonizer suit, machinist suit. Fawkes is the new companion.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ thanks for the source and consider Fawkes as the best companion of Fallout 3


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2011)

^^Fawkes gets stuck at times and gets in the way sometime but an invincible ally for sure.

Got the Experimental MIRV, blew up myself on first trial. Mr Keller (the glowing one) is such a nice guy. Now we share the bunker together.

On level 26 now.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 11, 2012)

resumed my F3 progress after a looong time

*i.imgur.com/FUMPO.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2012)

was that exp MIRV ?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 11, 2012)

Faun said:


> was that exp MIRV ?


just a car explosion


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 12, 2012)

^^You placed a mini nuke in the car?  I want to get back to this game but time never permits :X..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 12, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> ^^You placed a mini nuke in the car?  I want to get back to this game but time never permits :X..


I tried exploding other cars too, but this sort of explosion was not there


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2012)

@ Piyush - what is that place - I mean the location and the house name 



Reaper_vivek said:


> ^^You placed a mini nuke in the car?  I want to get back to this game but time never permits



^^ same here


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow I didn't used nukes at all in entire game except for one supermutant behemoth. But will use it in my next playthrough for sure.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ Piyush - what is that place - I mean the location and the house name



Its minefield
and its the car blowing up, not house


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ there's a house on the right side of the pic - I just want to know it's name and the location


----------



## Piyush (Jan 13, 2012)

lolwtf pics so far 

weird dog
*i.imgur.com/42cOS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PbKiU.jpg

weird citizen
*i.imgur.com/vn6tx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qNfp7.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 29, 2012)

hi, i just reached megaton and did colin moriarty's quest about getting caps from Silver i got 400 caps. are there any other easy sidequests to get some fast cash?
and how to get to springvale
i'm doing good karma BTW
please help


----------



## Desmond (Mar 29, 2012)

Grab everything you can see and touch and sell em. You will never run out of caps. (Actually someone told me the same thing). 

And, I am not sure, but didn't you cross Springvale on the way to Megaton?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Grab everything you can see and touch and sell em. You will never run out of caps. (Actually someone told me the same thing).
> 
> And, I am not sure, but didn't you cross Springvale on the way to Megaton?



i found springvale. and it seems the place also has a defunct school crawling with Raiders so i'm cleaning the school now


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> hi, i just reached megaton and did colin moriarty's quest about getting caps from Silver i got 400 caps. are there any other easy sidequests to get some fast cash?
> and how to get to springvale
> i'm doing good karma BTW
> please help



Talk to sheriff of megatown he'll give you quest and also there are 1 or 2 more quests there. Also you'll get your house there.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Talk to sheriff of megatown he'll give you quest and also there are 1 or 2 more quests there. Also you'll get your house there.



the sheriff guy just tells me to disarm the bomb....which i cant do right now anyways i got this quest from some lady at moriarty's saloon,and moira wants me to go to the Super-duper mart to get some stuff


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

You need 25 explosive skill to disarm the bomb. Try to do that quest asap.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You need 25 explosive skill to disarm the bomb. Try to do that quest asap.



Yes do that ^^ and complete Moira's quest as they will help you explore and get the feel of the game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

Moira's quest is one of the best quest as it gives you a option to explore the game early and the rewards arn't bad either and you get a real nice perk for free according to your answers.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2012)

i completed the disarming the bomb quest.and i got a nice house too
and which weapon is most effective against "Minelurks"
i'm doing the "Blood Ties" quest and i'm in a defunct railway station and there are two mine lurks   i get killed even with shotguns. help!!!
and is there a bed in "my megaton home"??


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2012)

You should have blown up the bomb for Moira's new ghoul looks.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i completed the disarming the bomb quest.and i got a nice house too
> and which weapon is most effective against "Minelurks"
> i'm doing the "Blood Ties" quest and i'm in a defunct railway station and there are two mine lurks   i get killed even with shotguns. help!!!
> and is there a bed in "my megaton home"??



Actually they are really strong for you at lower levels so try to sneak on them. Yes there is a bed on Ist floor. Its not on ground floor.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i completed the disarming the bomb quest.and i got a nice house too
> and which weapon is most effective against "Minelurks"
> i'm doing the "Blood Ties" quest and i'm in a defunct railway station and there are two mine lurks   i get killed even with shotguns. help!!!
> and is there a bed in "my megaton home"??



I used Combat shotgun on their face in VATS
otherwise complete MOIRA's minefield quest
you'll be able to collect more than 50 mines (if done properly)
use them as traps to blow Minelurks
AND
There is a bed in your house...search a lil bit more 
PS:IF you are doing Moira's quests, then make SURE that you complete her OPTIONAL quests as well


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

And choose the answer dialog carefully as they finally make up for a perk purely depending on you answers.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 31, 2012)

hellppp!!!
i reached the GNR building killed the behemoth mutant etc now, to enter the gnr plaza i require a key.where do i get it???
where do i get the "power armor training perk"?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> hellppp!!!
> i reached the GNR building killed the behemoth mutant etc now, to enter the gnr plaza i require a key.where do i get it???
> where do i get the "power armor training perk"?



Talk to the the members of brotherhood of steel. You can get power training with brotherhood of steel.

BTW have you completed Reilly Rangers quest. The award of the quest is best armor of the game overall.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> hellppp!!!
> i reached the GNR building killed the behemoth mutant etc now, to enter the gnr plaza i require a key.where do i get it???
> where do i get the "power armor training perk"?



aren't you going too fast ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah I guess he is ignoring the most basic concept of the game. EXPLORATION.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 31, 2012)

seems no key is required. i just spoke on the intercom box and the door gets unlocked



Faun said:


> aren't you going too fast ?



might be coz i'm playing on normal mode not hard


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2012)

My Save game
*dl.dropbox.com/u/131183/Save 1189 - psygeist, Falls Church, 61.08.32.fos



CommanderShawnzer said:


> might be coz i'm playing on normal mode not hard


No dude, there are lots of things to do in there. Have you found the oasis ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> My Save game
> *dl.dropbox.com/u/131183/Save 1189 - psygeist, Falls Church, 61.08.32.fos
> 
> 
> No dude, there are lots of things to do in there. Have you found the oasis ?


nope,where is it???
how do i recruit companions(i'm doing good karma)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

Far north as I remember.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jericho is one of the best companions but.........


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Jericho is one of the best companions but.........



But no use for commander as he is going on good karma path.

@commander
have you got your dog companion yet ??


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> nope,where is it???



There are plenty of things and one of the quest gives you ghoul mask, wearing that makes every ghoul neutral to you.

Explore and save at regular intervals.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> But no use for commander as he is going on good karma path.
> 
> @commander
> have you got your dog companion yet ??



nope,but i'm in vault 101 again. and ive heard that you can make butch deLoria a companion??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> nope,but i'm in vault 101 again. and ive heard that you can make butch deLoria a companion??



Only if you maintain neutral karma.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2012)

Best human companion is Fawkess!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Best human companion is Fawkess!!



Err... He is not a human.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Err... He is not a human.



Oh yea..sorry


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Err... *She* is not a human.



Fixed.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> Fixed.



Lily from FNV was SHE
Fawkess is HE


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> Fixed.



LOL Got ya....


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Lily from FNV was SHE
> Fawkess is HE



Fawkess is SHE, I repeat.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

Goddamn super mutant's sex is confusing as hell. Need to check wikia.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 2, 2012)

Fawkess is she. You need to listen to her conversation more attentively.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2012)

Faun said:


> Fawkess is SHE, I repeat.





JojoTheDragon said:


> Fawkess is she. You need to listen to her conversation more attentively.


Im shocked


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

Mee too. But I guess its been a long time so I forgot their sex.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 2, 2012)

Fawkes - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more

*images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100116181546/fallout/images/thumb/d/d8/Fawkesimage.JPG/191px-Fawkesimage.JPG
now tell me does that look like a  super mutant woman?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess they aren't talking about the physical appearance...fawkes is one of the few talking mutants in FO3 and FONV, maybe they all speak alike..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> I guess they aren't talking about the physical appearance...fawkes is one of the few talking mutants in FO3 and FONV, maybe they all speak alike..



Exactly. Actually their sex depends on their sex before their transformation into super mutant.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

if anyone is interested about Mods for the game start with these 


Wanderer's Edition - adds more food and drink, more injuries plus a whole new set of gear and items.

Re-Animated - more-natural-looking animations

Enhanced Weather - immersive weather effects

NMC's Texture Pack - more-attractive textures.

Fallout 3 Nexus - get more goodies


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2012)

For some reasons I never use any mods at all in the game. I like vanilla version of the game in its purest form.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2012)

^well I use the mods that increase FPS by reducing/removing useless textures.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

may be Mods are more suitable for a second playthrough


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> may be Mods are more suitable for a second playthrough



Once you know the impact of your decesions, maps and all 2nd playthrough gets really boring unless combat is awesome.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7176/7122558647_13a6f75d9e_z.jpg

Oh God, why ?
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7060/7122569565_92f2e280a6_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8143/6976488684_1609556e40_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7102/6976466352_5aec02586c_z.jpg

Albino Radscorpion
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8143/6976462314_bba556b99d_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7195/7122534139_e5963e690b_z.jpg


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> Fawkess is SHE, I repeat.





> Contrary to a comment about Fawkes' gender made by his voice actor, lead designer Emil Pagliarulo has confirmed "No, Fawkes was absolutely a male. This was a mistake. Wes gave an interview and he was mistaken. Trust me, Fawkes is and was male."[1]


Fawkes - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

funkysourav said:


> Fawkes - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more



Yeah, right.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

I never thought Fawkes as a female and the Voice Actor Wes Johnson actually did voice acting for lots of other characters in this game 



> Mister Burke
> Uncle Leo
> Fawkes
> Super Mutants
> ...



Wes Johnson - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I knew FLAWKES is she but hey what does it matter.


----------



## mrintech (May 18, 2012)

After skyrim, I started playing FO3 with ALL DLC installed

My question is regarding the Original Map:

I have completed the Project Purity Main Quest, but when I look at the MAP, there are LOTS of Undiscovered locations in the North and West

I want to know, whether these locations are directly related to some side quests OR I have to simply go to these locations and start killing like hell 

P.S. Talked to lots of people in Megaton, Citadel, Rivet City etc., no one gives missions to these undiscovered locations


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

Yes many locations have side quests related to them. Talk to MOIRA in MEGATON. She'll give you a nice & long quest.


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2012)

mrintech said:


> After skyrim, I started playing FO3 with ALL DLC installed
> 
> My question is regarding the Original Map:
> 
> ...



You can has explorer perk to unlock every undiscovered location


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> You can has explorer perk to unlock every undiscovered location



Where is fun in that.


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Where is fun in that.



I got bored of exploring after a while when a couple of locations were left. Chose the explorer perk to reveal those 10-12 locations.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

^^ I prefer to do that all by myself.


----------



## mrintech (May 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> You can has explorer perk to unlock every undiscovered location



Yeah! I already have that perk and because of this only my MAP is showing lots of Undiscovered Location ICONS

I am currently doing the Book research missions by MOIRA  and already completed 2 chapters

Seems like I need to follow this: Fallout 3 side quests


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ I prefer to do that all by myself.



Too much time at your disposal.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> Too much time at your disposal.



Not exactly. Nowadays I am unable to play for even an hour. Its just that if I'll play then I'll play my way even if it takes me 3 months to complete a single game.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2012)

when are you going to start skyrim?


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2012)

Piyush said:


> when are you going to start skyrim?



When I'll complete New Vegas. Exams are going on so paused the game.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2012)

Piyush said:


> when are you going to start skyrim?



Hey, if you got face mod working then tell me the tricks. I want to take some good screenshots


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> Hey, if you got face mod working then tell me the tricks. I want to take some good screenshots




ok actually manually adding the files didnt work for me
so i downloaded the nexus mod manager and it worked
PS: I used  "27 hotter faces" mod


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2012)

Wow nice although I prefer to play without any mods but they are great for sure.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Wow nice although I prefer to play without any mods but they are great for sure.



yea
Since I'm about to complete main plot, so thought giving a makeover
and the mod I'm using doesnt change the game at all
it only do a lil bit of "make-up" for female NPCs....make them better looking


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2012)

Good luck for finding mod of your heart content.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2012)

Started playing this game yesterday.
its a different kind of RPG game.
some queries:
*Q: Can I complete Side-Quests after completing Main-Quests?
Q: How to lock-pick (any method).coz I have broken all of my bob-pins *


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes you can,but no fun.

Don't remember the technique for it,first adjust the pin then either A or D.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Started playing this game yesterday.
> its a different kind of RPG game.
> some queries:
> *Q: Can I complete Side-Quests after completing Main-Quests?
> Q: How to lock-pick (any method).coz I have broken all of my bob-pins *



I think there is a perk which will unlock everything when used once a day. Or is that in Skyrim ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 25, 2012)

A1: You can, after installing BoS DLC, i think.
A2) Well, you are on your own there. Try looking for mods @ fallout 3 nexus.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2012)

Faun said:


> I think there is a perk which will unlock everything when used once a day. Or is that in Skyrim ?



its skyrim 



Zangetsu said:


> Q: How to lock-pick (any method).coz I have broken all of my bob-pins [/B]


youtube it


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 25, 2012)

Where did you guys buy Fallout 3? I can't find it on Steam and Flipkart.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 25, 2012)

Get it gifted from someone abroad. They banned the game in India.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Get it gifted from someone abroad. They banned the game in India.



why??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2012)

^maybe because of 2 headed cow named as 'brahmin'


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ yep, that was the reason behind this but later the ban was lifted and you can get it from here 

Buy Fallout 3 for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, that was the reason behind this but later the ban was lifted and you can get it from here
> 
> Buy Fallout 3 for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.



Thanks but its out of stock.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 26, 2012)

FALLOUT 3 GOTY is my 2nd favorite game of all time after Witcher 2 EE on PC....absolutely loved Point Lookout DLC 
How many times did you complete play though?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2012)

is Fallout 3 an open-world game.

I met moriarty..he asked for 100 caps for info about father.but after argument he increased the amount to 300 caps....**** I have to reload the checkpoint again


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 26, 2012)

F3 is an open world game. If you fail in a conversation, you can always reload a save and try. Saving the game frequently is the way to go. 

Don't forget to explore. And find Dog Meat.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> is Fallout 3 an open-world game.
> 
> I met moriarty..he asked for 100 caps for info about father.but after argument he increased the amount to 300 caps....**** I have to reload the checkpoint again



if you are tired of walking through the huge world of F3 get a bike mod


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

^currently i m heading towards minefield.
this game will take time to complete.I m learning things slowly here as there are many things i.e karma,perks,skills etc.

*so far I have a good karma?what happens if I have bad karma (stealing,killing)?*

also in 3rd person view character walk/run looks awkward.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

I played the whole game with all the DLC's - 135+ hours of gameplay.

Can't say what will happen if you have bad Karma - I always had good Karma .

In 3rd person view the character looks like David Jones when he was climbing a ladder on IGI


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2012)

^Hmm 135 hrs.what abt the in-game time (Main + Side Quests)?

& I have only pistol right now so it is pain to kill ants,dogs with it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 28, 2012)

^ well, I competed all in around 60+ hrs.(unmarked quests not included).

Try doing side missions. Awesome weapons are coming your way.


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2012)

you will find two heroes ant woman and techman.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

hey guys how to hack the computer terminals.
there are lots of garbage words on screen & only 4 attempts???

currently doing the Galaxy News Radio Quest & upgraded to Level 7

which perks are useful?
if I complete all MQ & SQ will I get to explore all places in Map?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> hey guys how to hack the computer terminals.
> there are lots of garbage words on screen & only 4 attempts???
> 
> currently doing the Galaxy News Radio Quest & upgraded to Level 7
> ...



refer to the hacking tutorial, its explained there
and perks depends upon your play style


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2012)

@Zangetsu

Save before you hack.

Then when you open the terminal look for a matching pattern in words,there is always some.

Like words ending in 'ing' etc


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> hey guys how to hack the computer terminals.
> there are lots of garbage words on screen & only 4 attempts???
> 
> currently doing the Galaxy News Radio Quest & upgraded to Level 7
> ...



to explore all the places on Map ( F3 ) get Explorer perk though you need to be on lvl 20 to obtain this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2012)

Piyush said:


> refer to the hacking tutorial, its explained there


u mean in pip-boy?



axes2t2 said:


> @Zangetsu
> 
> Save before you hack.
> 
> ...



ya i save before lock-picking & hacking.
can u give me an example of hacking terminals?
all i can see is hex-codes & garbage values like @$!.<some letters> 
in lists. 



topgear said:


> to explore all the places on Map ( F3 ) get Explorer perk though you need to be on lvl 20 to obtain this.



Level 20  whoah..that will take large amount of time.
I have to kill huge bosses to gain large XP+ & also complete quests 

but as open-world game Fallout 3 impressed me a lot.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2012)

IT better to try hacking for two times and then exit the machine if you dont succeed. Repeat the same process infinite times.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean in pip-boy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ikr 

Hacking terminals is a bit difficult in Fallout 3 if you are playing the guessing game.

It is so much easy in New Vegas.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean in pip-boy?
> 
> ya i save before lock-picking & hacking.
> can u give me an example of hacking terminals?
> ...



if you like to hack terminals easily keep your science skill high  and get the Computer Whiz perk 



> Level 20  whoah..that will take large amount of time.
> I have to kill huge bosses to gain large XP+ & also complete quests
> 
> but as open-world game Fallout 3 impressed me a lot.



I did not face any special "boss" in F3 and you'll get to level 20 before even knowing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> I did not face any special "boss" in F3 and you'll get to level 20 before even knowing.


Behemoth


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ just have fawkess on your side to fight with them and use heavy weapons such as Gatling laser, Machine Gun, Fat Man or Experimental MIRV


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ just have fawkess on your side to fight with them and use heavy weapons such as Gatling laser, Machine Gun, Fat Man or Experimental MIRV



I haven't got the fawkess & I came to know there are 8 followers in the game including dogmeat.
& some of them joins only when u have good karma.
Fatman ammo is limited in wasteland.
Experimental MIRV (is it powerful)

u all must have played all DLC.currently in normal game the max level is 20.
& in Broken Steel DLC is level 30


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

exp MIRV is more powerful than Fat Man  

Is it really hard to play and keep your Karma level always god - you will be awarded nicely for this .

I've layed F3 with all the DLC's installed - so leveling up beyond 20 was like a cake walk for me


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2012)

Completed the main quest. Liberty prime.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2012)

now doing the side-quests...this game is huge & this is my 1st open-world game.

_if u use minefield on giant ants then they will start fighting with each other_


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2012)

Last Main Quest is pending..but I have a doubt.

*I want to make paladin cross knight as my follower..so if i go to citadel & initiate the last main quest but pause it & start doing other Side-Quests with paladin as my follower will it affect the last main-quest?*


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2012)

You will soon meet liberty prime. The most awesome part of the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Last Main Quest is pending..but I have a doubt.
> 
> *I want to make paladin cross knight as my follower..so if i go to citadel & initiate the last main quest but pause it & start doing other Side-Quests with paladin as my follower will it affect the last main-quest?*



guys any??? answers.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> guys any??? answers.



dunno
you can try after making a hard save


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> guys any??? answers.




these should explain everything to you 

Take it Back! - The Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more!

*fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Cross


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2012)

I haven't tried it but you can go ahead and try this. I think it shouldn't be that much of a problem.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2012)

My last save file is corrupted..its crashing the game whenever I load it.

Damn..other save files are working properly.
this is frustrating there is 4hrs difference between working & corrupted save file 

*Btw how to know which version of Fallout 3 am I playing?*


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> My last save file is corrupted..its crashing the game whenever I load it.
> 
> Damn..other save files are working properly.
> this is frustrating there is 4hrs difference between working & corrupted save file
> ...



*Universal Rule of playing RPG games:*
Save the game after every 15 mins of storyline (not counting autosaves and quicksaves)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

I guess the menu shows your game version if I remember correctly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2012)

Piyush said:


> *Universal Rule of playing RPG games:*
> Save the game after every 15 mins of storyline (not counting autosaves and quicksaves)



I save often my last save count was 750. 



gameranand said:


> I guess the menu shows your game version if I remember correctly.



Ok will check that


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

I have more than 1500 saves of that game.


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> My last save file is corrupted..its crashing the game whenever I load it.
> 
> Damn..other save files are working properly.
> this is frustrating there is 4hrs difference between working & corrupted save file
> ...



why not try the last auto save file ??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes right but only if he has opened any door between those 4 hrs.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2012)

^^or fast travel to any location.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2012)

Well in 4 hrs most probably he did.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> why not try the last auto save file ??



The last save file + auto save both are corrupted.

I was doing the last SQ (Railly Rangers) 
& also about to complete Nuke-Cola Quantum (30 bottles)  but then this **** happend


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/zU29K.jpg
*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/250x250/9491752.jpg
*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/250x250/10112774.jpg
*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/24205869.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2012)

@ Zangestu then you have no other option rather than playing 4 hrs again. Hey look at the bright side that your entire saves arn't corrupted. Game on.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> *cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/250x250/9491752.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Zangestu then you have no other option rather than playing 4 hrs again. Hey look at the bright side that your entire saves arn't corrupted. Game on.



Thanks for the suggestion....i m re-playing those 4hrs again now 

Karma is good....
Bad Karma has different consequences


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes karma effects the ending and how people interact with you in the game.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2012)

Faun said:


>



lol...wut?


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2012)

^^Have really low intelligence.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ Who have low intelligence ??


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> lol...wut?





Faun said:


> ^^Have really low intelligence.





gameranand said:


> ^^ Who have low intelligence ??



This was the part of Fallout New Vegas
And IIRC, this robot was on the 3rd floor and to make the "ICE CREAM" phrase work, one must have Level 7 in LUCK stats.
I did the same by drinking liquor and wearing Sexy Nightwear for it to work.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

I just sneaked onto him and got to my destination.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Who have low intelligence ??



It's your stats like science, strength, repair, luck and intelligence.

Have really low stat for intelligence, less than 2, your character will be more retarded than a sack of potato.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh OK. I misunderstood you. I thought you are talking about real life intelligence. LOL.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Fallout 3 Terminal Hacking - Mitchell Thompson


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2012)

man this is difficult

got it



> THE FENCE IS FOR YOU
> TO PROTECT YOU FROM DANGER
> DON'T GO PAST THE FENCE


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wallpaper.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/CrjJX.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2015)

the goddamn game crashes after every few minutes. randomly. 

i tried almost all the fixes... bUseThreadedAI and all.. 

have to try out CFF Explorer today to allow 4GB ram usage, although i dont think it will fix it. 

did you guys not face such issues??


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> the goddamn game crashes after every few minutes. randomly.
> 
> i tried almost all the fixes... bUseThreadedAI and all..
> 
> ...



True markings of a bethesda game. 

I played it on win 8 x64, worked fine.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2015)

Strangely FNV does not have any issues.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2015)

When I used to play it back in the day, it used to randomly crash but not as frequently as you are experiencing and I could play for long periods without any problems. But it used to crash when you are least expecting it.

However, I used to only have 4 GB of RAM on my older config.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Strangely FNV does not have any issues.



Try deleting save data.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Try deleting save data.


Ha ha.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Ha ha.



Take a backup before. And check if it still crashes.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> When I used to play it back in the day, it used to randomly crash but not as frequently as you are experiencing and I could play for long periods without any problems. But it used to crash when you are least expecting it.
> 
> However, I used to only have 4 GB of RAM on my older config.


I changed the executable to address more than 2gb memory using cff explorer. Also, disabled ingame auto save and added an autosave mod from nexus. 

And played once for 30mins. It didnt ccrash. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 10, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> the goddamn game crashes after every few minutes. randomly.
> 
> i tried almost all the fixes... bUseThreadedAI and all..
> 
> ...



Using any mods ??


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2015)

Must be *that* mod


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Using any mods ??



Fellout and Fellout brighter nights.

And now another autosave mod.



Piyush said:


> Must be *that* mod



yes. *that *mod.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 11, 2015)

So did the crashes stop ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2015)

Didnt play FO3 today. I will post an update when i do. 

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Take a backup before. And check if it still crashes.



oh. if it does not crash, does it mean i have to start over again??


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> oh. if it does not crash, does it mean i have to start over again??



NO. Just put it back where it belongs and resume.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> NO. Just put it back where it belongs and resume.


Hmm.. say i run it without the saves and it runs without crashing. Then i put back the saves. 

What would that indicate or fix?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Hmm.. say i run it without the saves and it runs without crashing. Then i put back the saves.
> 
> What would that indicate or fix?



That would indicate game is working fine. If it doesn't means that game has problems as game should run without saves as well and give a New Game option on the main screen like rest of the games.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Fallout 3 as well as New Vegas have never crashed on my system.

How many mods do you have ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> That would indicate game is working fine. If it doesn't means that game has problems as game should run without saves as well and give a New Game option on the main screen like rest of the games.





axes2t2 said:


> Fallout 3 as well as New Vegas have never crashed on my system.
> 
> How many mods do you have ?



okay so i was using fose and fomm, right? 

i was already running fallout3.exe in compatibility mode, win xp sp3, as per suggestions. further, today i went in and decided to run fose.exe on the same compatibility mode. 

BAM!!

no crashes. played a couple of hours with plenty of fast travel, loading, autosaving. but no crashes. 



still using fellout+brighter nights+autosave mod. 
 [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] : if it crashes anymore, i will try out your fix.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 13, 2015)

Just now read your sig.

You should try out some texture mods.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Just now read your sig.
> 
> You should try out some texture mods.



i definitely will once i am sure the crashing is cured for good.  

can you suggest some texture mods?? i saw NMC is good.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i definitely will once i am sure the crashing is cured for good.
> 
> can you suggest some texture mods?? i saw NMC is good.



Head over to Nexus site and see what you want and what you can handle.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Head over to Nexus site and see what you want and what you can handle.



thakns


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i definitely will once i am sure the crashing is cured for good.
> 
> can you suggest some texture mods?? i saw NMC is good.



Yup,NMC will work just fine for you.

Also,how far are you into this game ?

Anyone else playing it ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Yup,NMC will work just fine for you.
> 
> Also,how far are you into this game ?
> 
> Anyone else playing it ?



im a level 3 sentinel. right now delivering lucy's message after discovering megaton. discovered arefu. 

no. guess its just me.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 13, 2015)

Installed Fallout 3 and it is crashing when I click new game.

Some jinxed it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Installed Fallout 3 and it is crashing when I click new game.
> 
> Some jinxed it.



Use the cat.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2015)

On the Steam page for Fallout 3 there is a message that its not optimized for Windows 7. Probably that's why it crashes.

Try compatibility mode and see.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 14, 2015)

Yup...edited some ini settings and seems to be fixed.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Use the cat.


Wot?


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> On the Steam page for Fallout 3 there is a message that its not optimized for Windows 7. Probably that's why it crashes.
> 
> Try compatibility mode and see.


Dammit dammit dammit
I am running on xp sp3 compatibility. Still crashing randomly. 


axes2t2 said:


> Yup...edited some ini settings and seems to be fixed.


PLease share. Its crashing again.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 15, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Please share. Its crashing again.



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6-U-ifTeLk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 15, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6-U-ifTeLk


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2015)

im getting crashes when i launch game via FOMM/FOSE. 

none when i use the core FO3.exe. 

but the funny part is, all the mods are also loading up fine without fose/fomm


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> im getting crashes when i launch game via FOMM/FOSE.
> 
> none when i use the core FO3.exe.
> 
> but the funny part is, all the mods are also loading up fine without fose/fomm



Yeah they do load. FOMM and FOSE are basically used for mod management when you have installed like 100 mods and modify their load order. For less amount of mods normal modding works just fine as well.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2015)

Alright thanks 

Im happy more mods after first playthrough. Just texture mods now.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Alright thanks
> 
> Im happy more mods after first playthrough. Just texture mods now.



Yup....better take a taste of vanilla first. After that mod it to hell.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 16, 2015)

Completed 2nd chapter of Moira's quest.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2015)

my crashing bug is back. 

now its crashing after the Arefu city incident. When i access the tunnel from the seneca metro station to the next where Ian is supposed to be, it just crashes. also, when i fast travel from, say, Megaton to Seneca Metro Station, it crashes. doesnt happen anywhere else. 

i think i need to do a clean install. corrupt game files most probably. 
first thing on the to-do list tomorrow 

- - - Updated - - -



axes2t2 said:


> Completed 2nd chapter of Moira's quest.





Spoiler



Radiation??


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Radiation??



That is in the first chapter...


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> That is in the first chapter...


Oh.. 



Spoiler



i completed the the radiation. Onto the minefield now.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

Btw.. i did a clean install and it seems to be fixed now. No crashes so far.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Oh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch out for the crazy old man who shoots trespassers.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 17, 2015)

Onwards to Rivet city....


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

wow thats fast. im taking it slow and roaming about a lot. Getting shot, bitten, burnt, irradiated, mutated [  ]. 



Spoiler



i cleared out the germantown police station of super mutants. but the actual HQ is lvl 100 lock. so cant get in for a long time. 

is there a key or something? i need to rescue the Big Town inhabitants


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> wow thats fast. im taking it slow and roaming about a lot. Getting shot, bitten, burnt, irradiated, mutated [  ].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I can recall correctly, there was a other way round to breach into the area
Try sneak killing a super mutant there and check if one of them has a key. Or just try to go into area from different side.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Onwards to Rivet city....



Do you want to know who the android is?

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> wow thats fast. im taking it slow and roaming about a lot. Getting shot, bitten, burnt, irradiated, mutated [  ].
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually a Super Mutant has a key but if I were you, I'd use console commands to unlock it.

Ain't nobody got time to find no key.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you want to know who the android is?



Now don't tell him if its his first time.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Now don't tell him if its his first time.



Took me so long to figure it out.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Took me so long to figure it out.



Yeah, it was a long quest.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 18, 2015)

I know who the android is....

I have played this game before.





gameranand said:


> Now don't tell him if its his first time.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Took me so long to figure it out.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> I know who the android is....
> 
> I have played this game before.



Oh Darn you. You killed our fun.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

Have you guys played all the DLCs?


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

everyone has this game goty edition except me


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have you guys played all the DLCs?


I have.



Alok said:


> everyone has this game goty edition except me


Well I completed this game long before I bought it. I was a pirate back then. Not really proud of it but thats what I was.


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I have.
> 
> 
> Well I completed this game long before I bought it. I was a pirate back then. Not really proud of it but thats what I was.



Well I did same to New Vegas long ago but not now. I won't play till I pay. At discount ofcoursse


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> Well I did same to New Vegas long ago but not now. I won't play till I pay. At discount ofcoursse



Obviously. 


Here is something for eyes...Fallout 3 when modded properly. 

*Fallout 3 Gallery*


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have you guys played all the DLCs?



Got bored after a while, both in 3 and NV. It was a good timekill at the time though.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

My favourite DLC was Point Lookout, followed by The Pitt. Broken Steel was good in that it extended the game after the ending of the vanilla game and increased the level cap.

Didn't like Operation Anchorage that much. Mothership Zeta was okayish in that it is based in space but little else other than that.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My favourite DLC was Point Lookout, followed by The Pitt. Broken Steel was good in that it extended the game after the ending of the vanilla game and increased the level cap.
> 
> Didn't like Operation Anchorage that much. Mothership Zeta was okayish in that it is based in space but little else other than that.



I also didn't liked Mothership Zeta much rest were good. It was a good feeling to fight by the side of our own personal behemoth in Broken steel. Rest were also good.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Obviously.
> 
> 
> Here is something for eyes...Fallout 3 when modded properly.
> ...



Fallout 3 and NV seriously need a good facemod/bodymod. Thank's to mods this was made possible.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Well modders have always loved Bethesda games and provided much needed supports when Bethesda didn't. Those unofficial patches are critical for even simple gameplay.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

Piyush said:


> If I can recall correctly, there was a other way round to breach into the area
> Try sneak killing a super mutant there and check if one of them has a key. Or just try to go into area from different side.


I thought so. Will do. Thanks.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you want to know who the android is?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


What?? No. That'd spoil the game.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Obviously.
> 
> 
> Here is something for eyes...Fallout 3 when modded properly.
> ...


That guy did a PhD in fallout modding, it seems.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> That guy did a PhD in fallout modding, it seems.



Na re its not that. ENB with some texture mods and face mods can easily turn your average game into a damn awesome looking game. I have achieved results like that as well in F3 and some other games as well, you just need to know some stuff about editing ini and all. See vanilla DAO screenshots and then compare them with my  modded DAO screenshots. You'll clearly see the difference when when DAO was not really a mod friendly game due to memory leaks.

These games are meant for modding so obviously you can take vanilla and change it to something like this or maybe even better.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> What?? No. That'd spoil the game.



There are two ways to enter.

Explore a bit


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> There are two ways to enter.
> 
> Explore a bit



Hehe...Fallout kids.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fallout and women...

Either take the front or backdoor.

Usually backdoor is safe.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Fallout and women...
> 
> Either take the front or backdoor.
> 
> Usually backdoor is safe.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 20, 2015)

Reached Rivet city...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2015)

BTW, did you guys spare Megaton?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BTW, did you guys spare Megaton?



I did in all my playthrough. I just couldn't blow up that place.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BTW, did you guys spare Megaton?



Yup, spared.
Only place of "life". How could i destroy it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2015)

Spared. But if you destroy it, then the house will not be there, right? 

Better to spare.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Spared. But if you destroy it, then the house will not be there, right?
> 
> Better to spare.



Nothing will be there.....It goes boom and you see it from Tephany tower.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 21, 2015)

I want to do an evil walkthrough and see how it feels.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I want to do an evil walkthrough and see how it feels.



Evil.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 21, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BTW, did you guys spare Megaton?



Always because....Moira

But i kill Moriarty.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Spared. But if you destroy it, then the house will not be there, right?
> 
> Better to spare.



You will get a house in Tenpenny Tower. Also Moira becomes a Ghoul.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 21, 2015)

Well this looks cool....

*i.imgur.com/c3WaVVn.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2015)

Axes you assembled a new PC recently?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Well this looks cool....
> 
> *i.imgur.com/c3WaVVn.jpg



Is this Fallout 4?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 21, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Axes you assembled a new PC recently?



Ya...a few months back.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is this Fallout 4?



It's 3.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> It's 3.



Wow. What mod is this?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Wow. What mod is this?



It's someone else's pic of a glitch.

Very good looking glitch tough.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2015)

Thats a glitch? Noice!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

It reminds me of deadspace


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> It reminds me of deadspace



Yeah it kinda does.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just finished Operation:Anchorage



Spoiler



it was lame


----------



## Alok (Jun 22, 2015)

Started the game . Lady Killer is really fun; ladies around town holds most of the info though they think i'm still a kid


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> Started the game . Lady Killer is really fun; ladies around town holds most of the info though they think i'm still a kid



Noob...thats a wastage of one perk point.


----------



## Alok (Jun 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Noob...thats a wastage of one perk point.



Thats just one point , more on the way


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> Thats just one point , more on the way



Every perk in this game is important because of the level cap. And there are so many perks.....Black Widow is good if you are playing as female as most of the characters are male in the game but lady killer is useless really.


----------



## Alok (Jun 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Every perk in this game is important because of the level cap. And there are so many perks.....Black Widow is good if you are playing as female as most of the characters are male in the game but lady killer is useless really.



But I managed to save 100 caps with that . Caps are scarce at start , I don't want to steal thats why.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> But I managed to save 100 caps with that . Caps are scarce at start , I don't want to steal thats why.



you want to make caps? Max Repair to 90 lvl and get Jury rigging asap. Then fix costliest weapons with the help of trash tier weapons and sell them. Profit.


----------



## Alok (Jun 22, 2015)

Piyush said:


> you want to make caps? Max Repair to 90 lvl and get Jury rigging asap. Then fix costliest weapons with the help of trash tier weapons and sell them. Profit.



thanks , though it will take me enough time for 90 lvl.

And a guy refused to join me because I'm a good person


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> thanks , though it will take me enough time for 90 lvl.
> 
> And a guy refused to join me because I'm a good person



Yea it will take time since Jury rigging will be unlocked at lvl 14 or 16 I think


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> thanks , though it will take me enough time for 90 lvl.
> 
> *And a guy refused to join me because I'm a good person*



Jericho


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2015)

Alok said:


> But I managed to save 100 caps with that . Caps are scarce at start , I don't want to steal thats why.



100 caps....haha....LOL. Caps are useless really in most of the RPG games including this one as well. I had like 100K caps but nothing to buy in this game.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys..

Advice y'all to install some sound/audio mods.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Guys..
> 
> Advice y'all to install some sound/audio mods.



advice pls


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Guys..
> 
> Advice y'all to install some sound/audio mods.


Pleeeeaasse advice..


----------



## Alok (Jun 23, 2015)

Suggest me gaphics mod


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 23, 2015)

NMC texture mod. Fellout.

and there are loads of body/face mods which i didnt use.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 24, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Pleeeeaasse advice..



Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community

Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community

Take your pick.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community
> 
> Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community
> 
> Take your pick.



say..

the Ambient Wasteland 2 and Fallout 3 - HD Audio Overhaul. these serve the same purpose, right, the ambient music overhauling...?

I already applied the *Fallout 3 - HD Audio Overhaul * last week. so the Ambient Wasteland 2  is not required now, right? 

also, the GNR Enhanced will work independent of these two ^?

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, is anyone using this: Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch  *www.nexusmods.com/fallout3/mods/19122/?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2015)

In the late game, you will have the best weapons and armor. There is literally nothing else that you will need to buy. So in the late game, you will not have any need for caps at all.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> BTW, is anyone using this: Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch  *www.nexusmods.com/fallout3/mods/19122/?



You should always use Unofficial patches. They have a lot of bugfixes that BethSoft was too lazy to address. They even fix some broken quests.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2015)

okay i have a few Gbs of mods. mostly Texture, audio. and some other patches. will apply them one by one.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> okay i have a few Gbs of mods. mostly Texture, audio. and some other patches. will apply them one by one.



Better use Nexus Mod Manager if you don't want to break your game by accident.

- - - Updated - - -

But Mod Organizer is even better. It does not add any extra files to the Fallout 3 data directory, thus not risking breaking anything. Only downside is that you have to run the game from within Mod Organizer everytime.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Better use Nexus Mod Manager if you don't want to break your game by accident.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> But Mod Organizer is even better. It does not add any extra files to the Fallout 3 data directory, thus not risking breaking anything. Only downside is that you have to run the game from within Mod Organizer everytime.



From what I know about modding, MO is better than NMM.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2015)

Mod Organiser?? I was using FOMM.. and i just fire up the game from within FOMM everytime. 

and so far, the majority of the mods i have used are NMC's texture, HD audio overhaul, GNR Radio; and each of them REQUIRES to have files to be put inside /Data folder. and GNR has an .esp file too IIRC. 

Apart from that, im using CASM[Auto save], fellout + brighter nights. those are pretty light and have only a few files. 

So how will MO help me?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2015)

Mod Organizer does not add the mod files to the /data/ directory at all. It adds the files at runtime when you launch it from within Mod Organizer.

When you are done with the game, the data directory remains clean.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is more info: Mod Organizer at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community

Its on the Skyrim Nexus, but it supports Oblivion, Fallout 3 and Fallout NV as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Features from the above link:

MO has several unique features not found in any other comparable tool:

    -Mods are kept completely isolated from each other -> no more messy data directory (1)
    -Profiles (2)
    -Drag&Drop load order AND installation order management
    -full control over the priority of BSA files (3)
    -Nexus integration for easy download, installation and update of mods
    -GUI support for manual installers
    -partial compatibility with BAIN and fomod installers
    -Savegame viewer
    -active required mods from save game
    -Archive Invalidation
    -Categorize mods for better overview (customizable)
    -easy overview of file conflicts
    -complete help system
    -Supports Oblivion, Fallout 3, Fallout NV and Skyrim
    -no dependencies. Just unpack and go
    -localization (currently: german, spanish, french and chinese)
    -automatic self-updates
    -BSA unpacking


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2015)

^^Thats a good approach. I assume it takes some time to load game ?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> ^^Thats a good approach. I assume it takes some time to load game ?



Not much really. Performance drop is not noticeable if not using too many mods. However if you start game with 50+ mods of large size then it will take some time.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> ^^Thats a good approach. I assume it takes some time to load game ?



As gameranand says, its takes next to no time.

It shows the game a virtual folder [strike](not sure how this is implemented)[/strike] with all the mods and data files and the game runs normally.

From the below link:



> Mod Organizer takes a very different and revolutionary approach. It never writes files to the game data directory, but instead creates and uses a virtual filing system (VFS). It is called virtual because it does NOT exist on the regular file system and only exists when MO tells a program it exists. When the game is started by MO, it is unaware of this VFS and thinks it uses the regular Windows file system. Therefore, all installed mods are loaded and used normally. The same is true for any other program started by MO (e.g., BOSS, Boss Userlist Manager (BUM), WB, etc.).
> 
> The VFS is constructed using a technique called hooking. Hooking is not an uncommon technique and progams like SKSE, ENB, SweetFX and ENBBoost use it. In the case of MO, hooking involves intercepting the Windows system calls and injects its VFS into the file system. In other words, it 'hooks' itself into the regular Windows filing system and changes it.



- - - Updated - - -

Here is a more detailed article for the same: Guide:Mod Organizer - S.T.E.P. Project Wiki


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> As gameranand says, its takes next to no time.
> 
> It shows the game a virtual folder [strike](not sure how this is implemented)[/strike] with all the mods and data files and the game runs normally.
> 
> ...



That sounds cool. I wonder if they can just create symlinks and just do a rollback. But I guess hooks provide more low level access and latitude to tinker with.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2015)

But one would still *require *to paste texture/audio mods into the /data folder, right? MO will not be able to force textures from other folder to load, would it?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> But one would still *require *to paste texture/audio mods into the /data folder, right? MO will not be able to force textures from other folder to load, would it?



Well of course. Making a mod and modding a game heavily are both different things but require great amount of details that you need to know. You have to know what mod does what and in what order as well. You might install a large texture pack and won't see any difference because of load order and other conflicts.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2015)

^AFAIK from my limited knowledge of applying 3-4 texture mods, they do not have any .esm files for FOMM to load before/after the main esms.

Ex: NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3 at Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community  <-- see the manual installation procedure. only copy-paste.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> ^AFAIK from my limited knowledge of applying 3-4 texture mods, they do not have any .esm files for FOMM to load before/after the main esms.
> 
> Ex: NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3 at Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community  <-- see the manual installation procedure. only copy-paste.



There is a textmod application which injects textures at runtime during game load. That's how I am running NFS Most Wanted 2005 with high res textures. Takes a while to transfer the texture.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> ^AFAIK from my limited knowledge of applying 3-4 texture mods, they do not have any .esm files for FOMM to load before/after the main esms.
> 
> Ex: NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3 at Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community  <-- see the manual installation procedure. only copy-paste.



Try using different texture for tress, grass, weapons, armors. Maybe mix them together, you want weapon texture from Weapon and Armor mod but want weapon texture from Immersive weapon mod. I am talking about these scenarios. And when you rack them up with too many mods, trust me it gets really really messy.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2015)

Okay then. Since im already using a few mods, I finish this play through like this. Next one Will be a clean install and MO.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 27, 2015)

Completed Fallout 3(Main Story) took only 12.5 hrs to beat the game no challenge  and most importantly I hate the stupid 3rd person my character gliding on the game not walking (I can play only in 3rd person because of motion sickness)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2015)

> Completed Fallout 3 took only 12.5 hrs to beat the game no challenge



dafuk


----------



## gameranand (Jun 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> dafuk



Speed run with main quest line I guess.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2015)

He played Fallout like CoD or something.

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Completed Fallout 3(Main Story) took only 12.5 hrs to beat the game no challenge  and most importantly I hate the stupid 3rd person my character gliding on the game not walking (I can play only in 3rd person because of motion sickness)



Game is famous for its script and OPEN WORLD. You had to do all those side quests and exploring. If you had not enough time, then it was a different thing.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2015)

[MENTION=144954]alienempire[/MENTION]  play on hardcore. with all the side quests.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 4, 2015)

Got Ant sight perk


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2015)

Now exploring Rivet city.


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2015)

Interesting to see this thread getting resurrected. I had wasted over 1000hrs on this game, never regretted.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 8, 2015)

tkin said:


> Interesting to see this thread getting resurrected. I had wasted over *1000hrs* on this game, never regretted.



motheroffallout


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> motheroffallout


Skyrim play time is over that


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> Skyrim play time is over that



stay away from me :O


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2015)

Pick up any Bethesda game and you'll have tons of replayability.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 10, 2015)

Got lucky shades....


----------



## 007 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bethesda releases Fallout Anthology for $50 retail. Pretty sure this wouldn't cross the stupid airport/customs' scans. Would be an unwanted headache importing this. Will this be available in India?

*i.imgur.com/aRiiX0D.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2015)

^^ It wont. As you can see that it contains 2 games which are banned in India, so obviously this won't release in India at all.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2015)

gameranand said:


> ^^ It wont. As you can see that it contains 2 games which are banned in India, so obviously this won't release in India at all.



We have back channels for that.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We have back channels for that.



That we do. I also all Fallout games released till date. He just asked a question and I gave an answer is all.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 7, 2015)

​


----------

